# Авиация > Холодная война >  Як-30/32 vs L-29

## Dmitri

> Уважаемые коллеги!
> Будет ли кому интересны модели таких замечательных самолетов, как Як-30 и Як-32.


Максим, а чем они замечательные?

----------


## MAX

> Максим, а чем они замечательные?


Тем, что Як-30, даже по сегодняшним меркам, является одним из лучших УТС. За ним одних мировых рекордов штук восемь. Помимо всего прочего, просто красивый самолет. В ОКБ его считают одним из самых удачных и "правильных" самолетов фирмы. Вы про него лучше почитайте в "Авиации и космонавтике" №1, 2003г. Там достаточно грамотно и правильно все написано. И с исторической точки зрения и с технической.

----------


## Dmitri

Хммм..., какие там рекорды...(??) Честно говоря, я всегда думал (хотя особо не интересовался), что Як-30 был всего лишь неудачным конкурсантом на роль массового УТС для Варшавского блока, но проиграл этот конкурс чешскому L-29. Потом вроде попытались сделать одноместную модификацию (Як-32), чтобы как-то удержать проект на плаву, но в таком виде самолёт вообще оказался ни с какого боку для нужд авиации, - ни для вояк, ни для спорта. Вообщем сумбур какой-то. Да и возможно, я что-то путаю.
Максим, но если есть возможность изготовливать оригинальные наборы пусть даже из полиуретана (главное конечно изготовить сам образец), почему выбор падает именно на этот малоизвестный (и наверно малоинтересный) самолёт? Я так думаю, что при цене набора рублей в 300-400 за 48-й масштаб возможно какой-то спрос на такой набор и появился бы, но при ожидаемой цене набора в 1.500-1.800 рублей....не знаю, - цена тоже имеет значение.

----------


## Ученик Чкалова

Dmitri - Раз особо не интересовались, так зачем же высказывать мнение? 
Конечно, трудно сказать, как проявил бы себя Як в массовом применении, как это случилось с "Элкой", однако, стоит хотя бы полюбопытствовать, как на самом деле 29-й "победил" в конкурсе. Як-30, повторю высказывание Максима - как раз очень удачная машина. Ей просто не повезло, как в свое время Як-20...

----------


## MAX

В том то и дело, что Як-30 в чистую выиграл тот самый "конкурс". Как он его мог не выиграть, если его масса почти на тонну меньше чем у Л-29 (про Искру вообще молчу)? Поляки после конкурса предлагали нам отдать производство Яка им. Но был сделан "широкий жест" в сторону ЧССР. Плоды того конкурса мы пожинаем до сих пор.
А что касается цены, то тут можно долго спорить и доказывать. Но есть такая вещь, как себестоимость. Которая, в свою очередь, складывается из цены материала, полиграфии, разработки и т.д. Покажите мне смоляную модель самолета уровня, предположим, того же SAAB J-29 TUNNAN от НеОмеги (по деталировке, качеству исполнения, размерности и пр.) по цене 300 - 400 руб.

----------


## Dmitri

Нет ребята, как раз можно много спорить о том, _как же_ на самом деле выиграл конкурс L-29, но факт останется фактом: азы пилотирования все *наши* лётчики осваивали именно на L-29 (как сейчас на L-39). Коньюктурное это было решение или нет, но Як-30 тем не менее остался за бортом, и никто ничего определенного об этом самолёте сейчас сказать не сможет. Да, летал. Возможно неплохо. Ну и что с того? Я не верю, что это был "шедевр авиастроения". Иначе его бы так просто не пригнорировали. А все разговоры про полит-коньюктуру сейчас часто исходят в угоду той же полит-коньюктуре, только уже на современный лад.
L-29 летал наверное не хуже (по крайней мере никаких особых нареканий на этот самолёт никогда не было), но именно с пилотирования L-29 начали свою карьеру наши лётчики, и многочисленные спортмены ДОСААФ.  
По цене. Вы начали ветку фактически о коммерческом продукте. Не о самоделке, которую делаете для себя, а именно о *наборе для продажи*. Я высказал _свою точку зрения_ о перспективах такого проекта. И _свои соображения_ о розничной цене. Реально ли вписаться в такие цифры или нет, это уже совершенно другой вопрос.
С уважением,
Дмитрий

----------


## Kasatka

> .....Плоды того конкурса мы пожинаем до сих пор.
> .......


а что плохо элка учила наших летчиков летать? 
или плоды в том, что Яковлев остался за бортом? 
нуу... видимо не хватило политической дальновидности и талантливой наглости. Выживает сильнейший. И лучший в конечном итоге.

----------


## MAX

Плохое в том, что наша страна отдала "чужеземцам" на многие годы такое важное направление в авиации как учебные реактивные самолеты. Ничего плохого в том, что раньше летчики учились на Л-29 и Л-39 нет, конечно. А вот на чем они будут учиться дальше? Может нам Хоки начать закупать? Свой Як-130 уже 10 лет до серии довести не можем.
И всетаки, настоятельно рекомендую всем скептикам повнимательнее изучить историю. Ссылки на теперешнюю полит коньюктуру абсолютно бессмысленны. Есть факты. Есть живые свидетели.

----------


## Dmitri

А что, с УТ авиацией у нас сейчас всё так критично?
Цифрами не располагаю, но парк L-39-х по-моему пока ещё жив-здоров. Какая необходимость сейчас финансировать закупки новейших МиГ-АТ и Як-130? Всему своё время.
А что касается Як-30. Да, видимо был повертлявее конкурентов. Но требовался-то именно УТ самолёт, а не "спортсмен для авиашоу". То есть в каком-то смысле летающий чемодан, не очень чувствительный к малейшим движениям руля, но способный выполнять элементарные фигуры высшего пилотажа. Вот вам и прибавка в массе в тонну у L-29. Зато устойчивый как танк.
Затем. Мог Як-30 эксплуатироваться с грунтовок (а это одно из важнейших качеств для наших УТС)? Нет. 
А L-29, со своими колёсами НД, эксплуатировался вовсю. 
Из Як-30 наверное мог бы получиться отличный спортивный самолёт (в общем-то это и был конёк яковлевсекого КБ), но на роль массового УТС он, даже на вскидку, уж явно не подходил. Ну какая тут политконьюктура? 
Максим, читать надо не сопутствующие комментарии, а отвлечённо сопоставлять важнейшие характеристики. И только потом делать выводы, какой самолёт был лучше для конкретных задач. Что бы Вы могли выделить у Як-30 как хотя бы одно достоинство для массового УТС по сравнению с L-29? То есть некие факты, на которые Вы ссылаетесь.

----------


## MAX

> А что, с УТ авиацией у нас сейчас всё так критично?
> Цифрами не располагаю, но парк L-39-х по-моему пока ещё жив-здоров. Какая необходимость сейчас финансировать закупки новейших МиГ-АТ и Як-130? Всему своё время.
> А что касается Як-30. Да, видимо был повертлявее конкурентов. Но требовался-то именно УТ самолёт, а не "спортсмен для авиашоу". То есть в каком-то смысле летающий чемодан, не очень чувствительный к малейшим движениям руля, но способный выполнять элементарные фигуры высшего пилотажа. Вот вам и прибавка в массе в тонну у L-29. Зато устойчивый как танк.
> Затем. Мог Як-30 эксплуатироваться с грунтовок (а это одно из важнейших качеств для наших УТС)? Нет. 
> А L-29, со своими колёсами НД, эксплуатировался вовсю. 
> Из Як-30 наверное мог бы получиться отличный спортивный самолёт (в общем-то это и был конёк яковлевсекого КБ), но на роль массового УТС он, даже на вскидку, уж явно не подходил. Ну какая тут политконьюктура? 
> Максим, читать надо не сопутствующие комментарии, а отвлечённо сопоставлять важнейшие характеристики. И только потом делать выводы, какой самолёт был лучше для конкретных задач. Что бы Вы могли выделить у Як-30 как хотя бы одно достоинство для массового УТС по сравнению с L-29? То есть некие факты, на которые Вы ссылаетесь.


Дмитрий, вот Вы, вроде разбирающийся человек. Делайте такие интересные штучки, а в истории авиации, такое впечатление, что не очень в курсе событий. У меня создалось такое впечатление, что Вы про Як-30 первый раз услышали здесь от меня. Вы предлагаете мне пересказать и доказать при этом (что я, в принципе могу сделать) всю фабулу и историю того конкурса. Если начнутся перечисление характеристик, то они будут не в пользу Л-29, уж поверьте. О каких колесах с низким давлением вы говорите (это что за основная такая харрактеристика?)? Як-30 (на нем, кстати, никогда не стояли пневматики высокого давления)за два года до конкурса прошел испытания на всех видах грунтовых аэродромов, включая раскисшее поле (испытание проводили в Люберцах). На момент проведения конкурса Як-30 был полностью испытан (проведены полностью заводские и почти закончились государственные испытания, самолет уже был рекомендован в серию), а Л-29 был еще только прототипом, который потом здорово поменялся.
Да собственно, что я тут распекаюсь. Убедительно прошу, прочитайте, хотя бы, вот эти две ссылки, перед тем как написать свой следующий пост.
http://www.airwar.ru/enc/other/yak30.html
http://www.airwar.ru/enc/other/yak32.html

У меня тут возникла одна мысль крамольная. Вы уж не обижайтесь, если что. Раз Вы, человек причастный, так сказать, к "смоляному производству" развели такую контрпропаганду против этого проэкта, то может у Вас зреют планы самим построить эту модель? А таким способом Вы убираете конкурентов? Забавно, не правда ли?

----------


## Dmitri

Ну вот, очень даже продуктивная и интересная дискуссия получается.
О Як-30 я всё же слышал и раньше :Smile:  Но сильно по этому самолёту не копал, не интересен он был особо мне.
Что касается смоляного производства, то всего лишь вершина айсберга. Мне в принципе интересно всё, что касается авиации (особенно то, чего пока не знаю). 
По объекту дискуссии. С эксплуатацией с грунтов разобрались. 1-1 между Як-30 и L-29. Я ошибся. Насчёт шасси память подвела, а в интернете набрать в поисковике "Як-30" сразу не догадался. 
Но вот по управляемости. Попал-таки в точку. Читаем. "Шихина, привыкшая к тяжелому управлению по элеронам на Як-18, не успела освоить очень легкое управление Як-30". И это чемпионка мира по пилотажу. А что тогда говорить о неоперившихся курсантах? Очко тут в пользу L-29. На вскидку уже 2-1 в пользу L-29, как самолёту, способному прощать ошибки неопытного пилота.
Рекорды по скорости и высоте. Ну это уже совсем не для УТС. Хотя уже в 1964 году эти рекорды побил тот же L-29. 
Развёртывание производства. 
Поляков с лицензией на Як-30 кинули. Но зачем было вообще объявлять конкурс на УТС, если к тому времени Як-30 был великолепен и уже готов к серийному производству. Наверное было бы логичнее сразу развернуть лицензионное строительство Як-30 в Чехии (как это было с МиГ'ми). Вот вам и загрузка чешского авиапрома. А так, с L-29 кого они работой сверх того загрузили? Только лишних человек 50 с чешского КБ. 
Сейчас модно ругать Хрущёва, и всё, что относилось к Советскому Союзу. Почитаешь, так вообще кажется, что люди тогда в Кремле были сплошь глупые и недальновидные (не чета сегодняшним).

Ну и что касается "конкурента" в лице Неомеги. Нет Макс, клянусь, даже близко не лежало. Свою "контрпропаганду"  я начал, когда в опросе уже было 9 голосов в верхней строке. Если было бы желание подпортить бизнес конкуренту, я бы высказался наоборот. Ребята, давайте, делайте! Классный прототип! А сам потихоньку начал бы тот же Ла-15 строгать :Wink:  Эта дискуссия скорее наоборот. Может подогреет интерес к такой модели. Увидим, чем закончится опрос.

----------


## Ученик Чкалова

Господа - стоит уже отдельную ветку открыть по "Элке" и Яку...
Пожалуй, разговоры о том, кто сильнее - крокодил или тигр - прерогатива чисто умозрительная и цитаты - всего лишь несовершенная аргументация любого форума. Мои друзья, что полетали на 29-м, хорошего впечатления о машине. Но ограничений и своеобразных черт у "чеха" было предостаточно. Впрочем, как и у любого самолета. И реакция по элеронам - фактор, к которому надо просто привыкнуть. Корректнее было говорить о том, что отдав тему за рубеж (дело не в тупости руководства, а в специфике исторического момента), мы получили то, что получили. И, сорри, "в свое время" так вот запросто не залетают "свои" УТС.
Давайте все же вернемся к более знакомым публике вещам - масштабным моделям. При цене в пределах 900-1000 рэ было бы интересно приобрести Як в 48-м. Но он будет стоить больше, in fact...

----------


## MAX

Опять Вы выдергивайте из текста только то, что пожелаете нужным.
Что это за учебный реактивный самолет усилие на ручке которого больше 3-5кг.? А именно такое усилие было у Як-30. А эта чемпионка (не к 8-му марта будет сказано), практически в первом своем полете на реактивном самолете, решив "выпендрица" (именно так по расказам наших "дедов" из ОКБ) перед летчиком испытателем начала нарушать все инструкции. Что, курсанты в первом вывозном полете так же начинают крутить ручкой во все стороны?
Почему Вы не сравнивайте двигатели (расходы, приемистость, эксплуатацию)? Неужели специально спроектированный двигатель для УТС оказался хуже, приспособленного для Л-29 гражданского двигателя?
Почему Вы не упомянули защищенность двигателя от попадания посторонних предметов? На Л-29 ничего небыло сделано для этого, а на Як-30, помимо сеток на ВЗ, стояла сетка на двигателе и специальный отстойник для попавших в ВЗ посторонних предметов. То же, немаловажный фактор для самолетов интенсивно работающих с грунтовых полос.
Почему не сравнивается нагрузка на крыло - важнейший показатель летных характеристик?
В общем, таких вопросов можно задавать еще очень много. Поверьте.

Я и не собирался ругать "ту эпоху". Просто речь идет о том, что самолет то наш был лучше, но был сделан реверанс в сторону чехов (они, кстати, и сами это признают) и сейчас ничего не исправишь. Такой шаг был сделан. Вот и все. Если бы в тот момент в СССР приехал не чешский премьер, а польский, например, то могли бы принять и Искру. Чем черт не шутит. И что, Вы бы мне доказывали, что Искра лучше потому, что на ней выучилось не одно поколение летчиков?
 Я не утверждаю, что Л-29 был плохой самолет. Я всего лишь говорю о том, что Як-30 был получше Л-29. Но жизнь распорядилась по другому, к сожалению.

----------


## Мелихов Александр

Почитал ваши перебранки, братцы...  :Wink:  Хочу сказать одно. В прошлом году посчастливилось потрогать руками и пофоткать свежеотреставрированный и доведенный до летного состояния Як. В то время это была спарка, и тогда он был облетан и в Быково находился ещё. Это уже сейчас ребята облетали вторую, одноместную машину, и готовят ещё одну... Так вот, из разговоров с владельцами и летчиком-испытателем (фио опущу) - Як это очень классный самолет ! Я своими ушами слышал, и глазами видел людей, которые по совокупности летных данных оценили Як на порядок выше Элки. Летных данных, вы слышите ? А не исторического результата... Не производите подмену понятий, вот и всё. Всем удачи !

----------


## Kasatka

мне кажется понятие летных данных для курсанта и летчика-испытателя вещи очень разные.
да вообщем-то тут никто и не спорит, что Як-30 летает лучше и шустрее.

----------


## muk33

> Я своими ушами слышал, и глазами видел людей, которые по совокупности летных данных оценили Як на порядок выше Элки. Летных данных, вы слышите ? А не исторического результата... Не производите подмену понятий, вот и всё. Всем удачи !


Кто-то где-то сказал. И наверняка эти люди из известной конторы. Есть ОТТ, есть ГОСТы, есть нормируемые характеристики устойчивости и управляемости (в том числе и нагрузок на ОУ), маневренности и т.д. Есть и СПЕЦИФИЧЕСКИЕ требования к УС и УБС. Оценка самолета, это не личные ощущения отдельного летчика-испытателя, которому хорошо всё, что поднимается в небо и не падает, а материалы акта летных испытаний. А одним из разделов сего документа (обязательным) является сравнительная оценка испытываемого образца с аналогами. Не отрицаю политическую подоплеку решения, но если бы победа Як-30 была бы безоговорочной, Л-29 в училищах бы не увидели. Кстати в НИИ ВВС для испытаний УБС предпочитали (и предпочитают) испытателей-выходцев из учебных полков.

----------


## MAX

> Кто-то где-то сказал. И наверняка эти люди из известной конторы. Есть ОТТ, есть ГОСТы, есть нормируемые характеристики устойчивости и управляемости (в том числе и нагрузок на ОУ), маневренности и т.д. Есть и СПЕЦИФИЧЕСКИЕ требования к УС и УБС. Оценка самолета, это не личные ощущения отдельного летчика-испытателя, которому хорошо всё, что поднимается в небо и не падает, а материалы акта летных испытаний. А одним из разделов сего документа (обязательным) является сравнительная оценка испытываемого образца с аналогами. Не отрицаю политическую подоплеку решения, но если бы победа Як-30 была бы безоговорочной, Л-29 в училищах бы не увидели. Кстати в НИИ ВВС для испытаний УБС предпочитали (и предпочитают) испытателей-выходцев из учебных полков.


Цитирую:
"Государственные испытания закончились 14 августа 1961 г. По заключению НИИ ВВС Як-30 был рекомендован на вооружение. Эту рекомендацию подписал главнокомандующий ВВС, главный маршал авиации К.А.Вершинин. Точно по графику, в феврале 1962 года, были отработаны и переданы заводу ╧ 116 чертежи и техническая документация для серийного производства. На новом заводе в Тюмени был запущен в серию двигатель РУ19-300. Як-30 подготовили для показа в Париже, но отправка его на выставку не состоялась."
С августа 1961 г. в течение двух месяцев на подмосковном аэродроме Монино проходили сравнительные летные испытания Як-30 (борт "90"), L-29 ╧ 003 и TS-11 ╧ 03. От Советского Союза летали летчики ГК НИИ ВВС Ю.А.Антипов, В.К.Подольный и начальник управления А.Г.Терентьев.
Хотя конкурс официально и не был объявлен, атмосфера в Монино была довольно напряженная. Вскоре выявился аутсайдер - TS-11 "Искра". Она была почти на 1000 кг тяжелее Яка и не по всем статьям подходила под понятие У ТС. Поляки сразу и достаточно определенно высказывались за приоритет "тридцатки". Летавший от польской стороны Станислав Адамович, прошедший войну в деголлевской эскадрилье, не стесняясь, говорил, что он предпочитает, "конечно, красавец Як, в крайнем случае, наш утюг - "Искру".
При фактически равной тяге двигателей, L-29 был тяжелее на 40 %! Это и предопределило ощутимое превосходство Як-30 по всем летным характеристикам. Кроме того, его более совершенный двигатель давал существенную экономию топлива при массовой эксплуатации, а малая масса самолета обеспечивала гораздо меньшую трудоемкость при изготовлении. Себестоимость Як-30 была в два раза меньше, чем у L-29 и в 2,5 раза меньше, чем у TS-11.
Примерно через месяц после начала сравнительных испытаний произошло событие вроде бы прямого отношения к полетам в Монино не имевшее: в Москву прилетел с визитом президент ЧССР Антонин Новотный. Прошла еще неделя и наши соперники - чехи - повеселели: они загадочно улыбались и давали понять, что решение состоялось. Позже мы узнали, что именно на этой встрече было решено специализировать авиационную промышленность Чехословакии на создании и серийном производстве УТС для стран Варшавского Договора. Поэтому Н.С.Хрущев принял "политическое решение": самолет строить чехословацкий.
После этого облеты трех самолетов-конкурентов стали носить формальный характер. Поляки это поняли, их делегация покинула СССР и они приняли на вооружение "Искру", которую считали не хуже "Дельфина". У Як-30 стали выискивать недостатки, чтобы задним числом оправдать уже принятое решение. Дело даже дошло до переделки отчетов, чтобы доказать преимущества L-29, вместо того чтобы открыто объявить: выбор сделан ради дружбы с союзником. Известно, чем кончилось заигрывание с Чехословакией. Советской авиапромышленности был нанесен очередной хрущевский удар, последствия которого сказываются и через десятилетия. Было закрыто перспективное направление развития авиации в нашей стране. Техника в очередной раз проиграла политике Было нанесено незаслуженное оскорбление коллективу ОКБ, для которого Як-30 -один из удачных и любимых самолетов. 28 ноября 1961 г. заместитель председателя Совета Министров Польской Народной Республики С.Ярошевич обратился в Совмин СССР с предложением о передаче лицензии на производство в ПНР самолета Як-30, как для нужд Польши, так и для Советского Союза и о поставке двигателей РУ19-300 и некоторых авиационных приборов для использования их на самолете Як-30 польского производства. Ответ Косыгина был вежливым, в дружественном тоне, но отрицательным: "...в случае организации производства самолета Як-30 на предприятиях ПНР, Советский Союз не сможет обеспечить Вашу потребность в двигателях РУ19-300 и некоторых комплектующих изделиях в связи с тем, что это приведет к уменьшению поставок нашей промышленностью самолета Як-30 для Советского Союза. Нами намечается удовлетворять потребности Советского Союза в самолетах Як-30 за счет собственного производства..." Вот так! Дружба - дружбой, а симпатии... чехам.
В ноябре 1961 г. в ЛИИ и ОКБ положительно оценили новые улучшения на Як-30 ╧3. На нем установили прицел АСП-ЗН, фотокинопулемет ФКП-2-2 и два контейнера с реактивными снарядами (или две бомбы по 50-100 кг). На ручке управления появились кнопка управления стрельбой и кнопка сброса бомб. Был улучшен обзор из задней кабины путем перекомпоновки приборной доски и защитной перегородки между кабинами. В отчете по испытаниям отмечалось, что "обзор инструктора стал лучше, чем на Як-18 и МиГ-15УТИ и лучше, чем был бы на L-29 в случае проведения на нем доработок заголовников кресел по требованию НИИ ВВС". После замены загрузочной пружины усилия на ручке управления при взлете и посадке стали 5-6 кгс, как и на L-29, и обеспечили стандартную отработку элементов взлета и посадки.
В Заключении от 1 февраля 1962 г. ЦАГИ, ЦИАМ и ЛИИ, рассмотрев итоги сравнительных облетов, отметили, что Як-30 полностью доведен и превосходит соперников по всем летным, эксплуатационным и экономическим характеристикам .
После этого В.Ф.Устинов и П.В.Дементьев предприняли еще одну попытку спасти Як-30. В письме в адрес ЦК КПСС от 2 февраля 1962 г. они, опираясь на совместное заключение институтов, предложили, учитывая большую потребность в УТС, оставить производство L-29 в Чехословакии, а Як-30 принять на вооружение и организовать его серийное производство у нас. К сожалению, это предложение также было отвергнуто.
Як-30 еще раз продемонстрировал свое превосходство, когда на втором самолете ("50") были установлены официальные мировые рекорды для легких реактивных самолетов категории C-1-d (полетная масса 1750-3000 кг): Скорость на базе 15-25 км - 767,308 км/ч. 22 сентября 1961 г., В.П.Смирнов и Н.И.Самоходкин. Полетная масса 2160 кг. Был превышен рекорд 750,340 км/ч от 19 мая 1960 г., который установил Л.Зекавица на самолете "Матиса" 451-ММ (Югославия). Для сравнения: в той же категории М.Л.Попович 10 июня 1964 г. установила на L-29 мировой рекорд скорости на замкнутом маршруте 100 км - 607,200 км/ч."

----------


## FLOGGER

Все замечательно в этой информации и интересно. Только мне сдается, что сравнивать рекорды на базе 15-25 км и на 100-км маршруте совсем некорректно. Треугольный 100-км маршрут является самым трудным для прохождения, и скорость на нем всегда меньше, чем на базе 15-25 км. Единственно, о чем говорит это место в статье, так это о том, что на ЯКе рекорд на 100-км маршруте установить не смогли.

----------


## Dmitri

Статья, которую привёл Макс, очень, я бы даже сказал, чересчур, эмоциональна и предвзята. 
Теперь обратимся к истории L-29 (статья написана намного более сдержанно и объективно).
Сайт Барнаульского училища http://vaul.ru/L-29.htm
Читаем.
В конце 1959 года был объявлен конкурс на разработку единого УТС стран Варшавского Договора. В творческом соревновании приняли участие конструкторские коллективы из СССР, Польши и Чехословакии. Но провести этот конкурс смогли лишь в 1961 году, когда была завершена первая стадия летных испытаний опытных УТС в СССР и Польше. Советский Як-30 с двигателем РУ-19 ОКБ С.К.Туманского впервые поднялся в небо 20 мая 1960 года, а польский TS-11 «Iskra» с двигателем SO-1 - 5 февраля 1960 года. «Дельфин» к этому времени летал уже почти целый год. Весной 1961 года Л-29А «ОК-02» был отправлен в СССР для участия в конкурсе. В августе-сентябре 1961 года на подмосковном аэродроме Монино под руководством Заслуженного летчика-испытателя СССР п-ка Ю.А.Антипова проходили сравнительно-испытательные полеты всех трех машин. По летным характеристикам и пилотажным качествам лучшим был признан Як-30, который при приблизительно такой же, как и у зарубежных аналогов, тяге двигателя был более чем на тонну легче. Однако Як-30 не имел вооружения и *был в основе своей больше спортивным учебным самолетом, чем самолетом для первоначального обучения военных летчиков*. «Искра» уступала «Дельфину» и по летным данным, и по степени завершенности летных испытаний, и по технологичности. По большинству параметров победителем был признан «Дельфин».

Далее в стаье довольно сдержанно упомянута и политическая составляющая этого решения.

Можно теперь перечитать мой пост выше. О спортивности. Один в один. Какие могут быть тут споры?
Даже глядя на фото Як-30, не появляется у меня ощущения, что это срубленный на совесть УТС для военных. В яковлевском КБ опять просчитались с концепцией, начав не совсем уместную в данном случае борьбу с лишним весом. Типа это правило такое в авиации, - чем легче, тем всегда лучше.
А в результате получили самолёт, который порывом ветра с траектории сдует, но зато это можно подправить едва заметным движением руля. Главное, сильно ручкой управления не манипулировать. Мне это видится примерно так, если не переводить всё в цифры.

----------


## MAX

Дмитрий, Вы, всетаки, немного все путайте. Вы постоянно пытаетесь доказать, что Л-29 был лучше, потому, что на нем (в конце концов) наши (и не только) летчики обучались в училищах.
Почему к статье, в которой, кстати, признается превосходство Як-30, у Вас больше доверия, чем к статье написаной участниками тех событий? Может кто-нибудь из Барнаульского училища учавствовал в тех испытаниях? К сожалению, в Барнаульском училище могут написать только о той технике, которую эксплуатировали. А утверждение о том, что "Дельфин был признан победителем" взято из заключительного акта сравнительных испытаний, когда политическое решение было уже принято и необходимо было подвести под это основу.
 Что это значит "не имел вооружения"? На момент испытаний ни на одном из трех самолетов небыло даже пилонов. В последствии, вооружение было установлено и прошло полный цикл испытаний.
Вы постоянно делайте упор на "спортивность" Як-30. Какая спортивность, если самолет был сделан по требованиям ВВС и полностью им отвечал, в том числе и по пилотажным возможностям?
Почему УТС должен производить впечатление "срубленного на совесть" самолета? Может по другому немного? Может культура конструирования на тот момент в ОКБ Яковлева была чуть выше, поэтому и не выглядит Як-30 как "утюг"?
Вы готовы документально подтвердить слова о том, что Як-30 "сдувало с траектории"? Или это плод сравнения взлетных масс двух самолетов? 
Странная ситуация происходит. Я Вам задаю вопросы, а Вы на них не отвечаете. Если уж Вы так уверены в своей правоте, сравните основные (хотя бы) ЛТХ этих самолетов. Цыфры вещь упрямая.
Я еще раз повторю свою мысль о том, что я не пытаюсь доказать то, что Л-29 был плохим самолетом. Я лишь говорю о том, что на тот момент Як-30 был чуть лучше. В том, что Як-30 не пошел в серию нет его вины. Просто так сложилось на тот период.

Для FLOGGER:
Да, это разные рекорды, но они преведены лишь для сравнения. На Як-30 рекорд на 100км не успели подготовить. Программу закрыли раньше. В конце-концов, дело не в рекордах.

----------


## muk33

> А утверждение о том, что "Дельфин был признан победителем" взято из заключительного акта сравнительных испытаний, когда политическое решение было уже принято и необходимо было подвести под это основу.


Я умею пользоваться интернетом и не стоит занимать место ненужным цитированием. При написании данной статьи консультировались со специалистами КБ, а любая "фирма" рекламирует СВОЮ продукцию, пусть и задним числом. Почитайте хотя бы серию статей в КР по истории Як-38, где утверждается, что в Афгане он себя великолепно показал (реально- провалился с треском). Да, был "рекомендован в производство... (далее опущено) при условии устранения замечаний по перечню №1". Устранение замечаний заняло бы минимум года 3 (как показала катастрофа из-за разрушения крыла вследствие элеронного флаттера так и не устранили). А УТС нужен был СЕЙЧАС.  Самолет для первоначального обучения не обязательно должен обладать высокими летными данными. Он, в первую очередь , должен быть надежным, предсказуемым, ПРОЧНЫМ и доступным пилоту с низкой квалификацией. Л-29 обладал всеми перечисленными качествами и был готов к производству (без перечня №1). Опять же, повторюсь, некоторый реверанс в сторону союзников имелся, на то они и союзники. Ну ведь и «Тексан2» с «Госхоком» тоже не вполне американские самолеты.




> Какая спортивность, если самолет был сделан по требованиям ВВС и полностью им отвечал, в том числе и по пилотажным возможностям?


К сожалению очень часто самолеты, сделанные "по требованиям ВВС" на поверку им не отвечают. Эти "хвосты" видят все военные летчики в виде различных "временных" ограничений в РЛЭ (некоторые из них "фирмами" так и не устраняются)

----------


## MAX

Да, от части я с Вам согласен (что касается Як-38). Но Вы не будете опровергать то факт, что по результатам испытаний Як-30 было подписано заключение в котором было написано "... Может быть рекомендован в качестве УТС ..." И подписано это было в НИИ ВВС, главком Вершинин?
Что касается крыла, то уже со второй машины на самолете стояло усиленное крыло (так называемые "крылья серийного образца"). Перегрузка +9,1  Какая допустимая перегрузка была у Дельфина? 
О каких трех годах идет речь? Осенью 1961г. ОКБ подготовило полный комплект серийных чертежей и началась передача их на завод.

Вот я, всетаки, не совсем понимаю. Окуда и почему такое отторжение Як-30? В чем суть?

----------


## An-Z

Мне кажется, что "отторжение" скорее реакция на ваше начальное утверждение "такой замечательный самолёт - Як-30". 
Я тоже не вижу ничего замечательного в этом образце нашей авиатехники, но сколько людей - столько и мнений и каждое  чём то обосновывается (чему подтверждение 3 страницы обсуждения :))

пысы. Вполне возможно, после демонстрации Як-30 на МАКС-2009 моё мнение диаметрально изменится.

----------


## MAX

:Smile: 
Вообще то, для меня, все самолеты замечательные. Надеюсь, что после МАКСа у многих отношение изменится. Летает он порезвее. По динамике полет сравним с Як-130. Это чисто визуально.

----------


## Dmitri

Пробуем мы разобраться, что тут первично, яйцо, или курица. 
Много акцента делается на то, что мол решением по L-29 прошлое руководство страны отбросило наш авиапром УТСов далеко на обочину и мы мол, пожинаем плоды того решения до сих пор. 
Но если посмотреть на вопрос не с точки зрения сегодняшних идеологов-критиканов, а глазами с тех лет. Статья с сайта училища как раз хороша тем, что там всё *внятно* разложено по датам. Что я увидел в этой статье.
Возникла потребность в реактивном УТС для военных. Прежде всего!  Такой вопрос, серьёзный. Поэтому несмотря на то, что чехи уже фактически облетали свой L-29, торопиться с решением не стали (на самом-то деле!), а дождались когда и яковлевское КБ доведёт свой самолёт до кондиции.
Полетали. Сравнили. Як-30, - неплохо, но не то. L-29 для поставленных целей лучше.
Затем оценили возможности чешского авиапрома. Всё ОК. Необходимым количеством самолётов те обеспечить могут. И это ВСЁ! Наши ВВС начали стабильно и в срок получать необходимое количество отличных учебных самолётов, что собственно и требовалось. Ну а Як-30 остался за бортом. Это НОРМАЛЬНО, - всё в духе здоровой конкуренции (такое сплошь и рядом случалось и с западными самолётами от разных государств). В тоже время наверняка учли, что УТС - самолёт не бог весть какой сложности, и мы всегда сможем быстро разработать и запустить в серию свой самолёт, если в этом возникнет необходимость. Но пока такой не возникло, - нет у нас вроде пока проблем с парком УТС, именно благодаря здравой оценке ситуации руководителями тех лет. Учли видимо и ту ошибку, что когда-то поручили разработку самолёта только одному КБ, которое достойный самолёт представить, увы, не смогло (напомним, что речь шла именно о массовом УТС для военных).  Сейчас же есть концептуальные наработки сразу от двух КБ. Как раз под будущее списание Л-39-х.
Всё на мой взгляд нормально. Не было нигде особых просчётов, ни сейчас, ни раньше. 
Это всё к вопросу о некоем "ошибочном" политическом решении. Может я и ошибаюсь. Но возможно вопрос не так однозначен, как его сейчас трактуют в описании Як-30.
А вообще есть такая тенденция - после драки всегда превозносить достоинства проигравших конкурентов. Достаточно вспомнить историю YF-107 против F-105. Или F8U-3 и Фантома. Или последний пример того же YF-23 против F-22. Во всех случаях проигравшие по последующим описаниям почему-то оказывались чуть ли не на голову выше конкурента. И во всех случаях проигравшие валили причины провала на некие закулисные игры.

----------


## Nik Primopye

В порядке дискуссии. Разговоры про тяжкую ситуацию с УТС навеяли...

В 89(90-м?) получил один из последних (дорого стало) номеров чешского
еженедельника SVĚT MOTORŮ.  Читаю: — « ...Мотоцикл ЯВА...Мы выпускаем...
А русские покупают ...А мы выпускаем....А они покупают....И еще просят...И вот!... 
...Из-за этих русских!....Мы не можем конкурировать с японцами!...Из-за этих русских...
....зачем они покупали?!...»
Почти дословно.

 С уважением,
Ник

----------


## MAX

Дмитрий, Вы меня удивляете в очередной раз. Такое впечатление, что Вы предыдущих постов не читаете и на поставленные вопросы не отвечаете.
В самом начале всей этой дисскусии Вы сами признались, что материалом, в сущьности, не владеете. И тут, прочитав всего две статьи, делайте такие выводы. Сильно. 
У нас все хорошо с УТС на сегодняшний день! Надо бы в оставшихся училищах об этом спросить. Где на 30-40 "Элок", летающих всего десяток, а остальные разбираются на запчасти. Не, ну в принципе, на долго еще хватит.
В отличии от Вас я немного копался в теме. В свое время работал в ОКБ Яковлева и диплом у меня был про УТС. Как раз на базе Як-30. И в разработке Як-130 мне довелось принять участие. Кое - какие деталюшки мной нарисованные до сих пор летают уже на серийной машине. Мне просто пришлось быть "немного в теме вопроса". Но вот переубедить Вас в чем-то становится уже выше моих сил. :Wink:  Пусть такая уверенность в Вас сохраняется. Уже это заслуживает уважения.

----------


## muk33

> В свое время работал в ОКБ Яковлева и диплом у меня был про УТС. Как раз на базе Як-30. И в разработке Як-130 мне довелось принять участие.


Ну вот все и стало на свои места. А с Як-130, похоже, история повторяется. Только чехов, увы, нет.




> Кое - какие деталюшки мной нарисованные до сих пор летают уже на серийной машине. Мне просто пришлось быть "немного в теме вопроса".


Извините, а какую из двух ВЫ считаете серийной?

----------


## MAX

> Ну вот все и стало на свои места. А с Як-130, похоже, история повторяется. Только чехов, увы, нет.
> Извините, а какую из двух ВЫ считаете серийной?


Уважаемый "МУК"! Что встало на свои места? То, что я по роду своей работы знаю немного больше про Як-30 чем Вы? Или Вы считаете, что я лоббирую интересы фирмы? Может быть Вы держали в руках копии заключений НИИ ВВС и заводские чертежи? Общались с летчиками облета (бывшими и теперешними)? Что за намеки?
130-ка с бортовым №04 можно сказать серийная машина. По комплектации и технологии производства. В чем сарказм?

----------


## Chelnok

> В порядке дискуссии. Разговоры про тяжкую ситуацию с УТС навеяли...
> 
> В 89(90-м?) получил один из последних (дорого стало) номеров чешского
> еженедельника SVĚT MOTORŮ.  Читаю: — « ...Мотоцикл ЯВА...Мы выпускаем...
> А русские покупают ...А мы выпускаем....А они покупают....И еще просят...И вот!... 
> ...Из-за этих русских!....Мы не можем конкурировать с японцами!...Из-за этих русских...
> ....зачем они покупали?!...»
> Почти дословно.
> 
> ...


Это немножко не по теме,одно дело товары народного потребления,другое -фактически боевой самолет,причем хорошо продававшего во многие страны.Чехам дали свободу,они даже Л-39 западной авионикой оснастили,и даже кому-то продали!Что касается реплики про то,что поляки хотели Як-30 выпускать,то это не было бы проблемой!Пример,случай с Л-410,ведь он тоже был победитель,тем не менее поляки выпускали Ан-28,проигравший по конкурсу Л-410!

----------


## Ученик Чкалова

Сегодня подъехал на родину мой друг, авиатехник. Ему довелось хорошенько порассмотреть нынешний Як. К слову, он в советское время обслуживал Л-29. Не работал он ни в каком КБ, не имеет глуповатой привычки чуть что - ссылаться на интернет (без должного анализа и осмысления). Он верит только тому, что САМ ВИДЕЛ И ПРОПУСТИЛ ЧЕРЕЗ СВОИ РУКИ. Совершенно не пиарный человек. Если кратко, вот его мнение как авиатехника (очень, кстати, хорошего). Л-29 был неплохим самолетов в плане обслуживания и ремонта (не в пример тому же МиГ-17). Но Як - лучше: очень прост в обслуживании и конструкции, умно и рациионально скомпонован. А пилоты (очень разные по опыту и рангу), что видели полет Яка (и летали на Л-29) только и сказали - как стриж против вороны. 
Дмитрий, к сожалению, явно не спец и просто  не слышит вопросы и аргументы с упорством, достойным лучшего применения. Никого не хочу как-то задеть и обидеть, но надо владеть определенными знаниями.
Не всегда. то что делается, делается к лучшему. 
Хотелось бы услышать и другие мнения, впрочем, негатив против КБ Яковлева (к сожалению, имеющий основание) как раз и слышен во многих постах... Друзья, право же, это не тот случай.

----------


## Dmitri

> Надо бы в оставшихся училищах об этом спросить. Где на 30-40 "Элок", летающих всего десяток, а остальные разбираются на запчасти. Не, ну в принципе, на долго еще хватит.


Я вот где-то попутно, день, два назад, вычитал в интернете,  что в СССР было поставлено около 2000 
L-39. Из них на сегодняшний день в строю 650 (!). Причём к списанию они пока не планируются. Это при том, что количество военных училищ сократилось с 12 до 3 (!). Даже простая арифметика говорит о том, что с парком УТС пока ещё всё в порядке. Даже слишком. 
Як-130 необходим на сегодняшний день лишь как дополнение к этому парку, как самолёт, наиболее приближенный по уровню авионики (и общей аэродин. схеме) к современным истребителям. То есть нужен для продвинутого пост-обучения. Полноценной заменой всему парку Л-39-х он пока быть не может (слишком сложный и дорогой). Что это, опять просчёт с общей концепцией, или так было задумано в самом КБ?
Не знаю, может быть какие-то вопросы я и пропустил. Но было бы интересно их рассмотреть, если  они булут сформулированы более отчётливо.

----------


## Ученик Чкалова

> Як-130 необходим на сегодняшний день лишь как дополнение к этому парку, как самолёт, наиболее приближенный по уровню авионики (и общей аэродин. схеме) к современным истребителям. То есть нужен для продвинутого пост-обучения. Полноценной заменой всему парку Л-39-х он пока быть не может (слишком сложный и дорогой).


Вопрос действительно не праздный. Ответить однозначно сложно, даже людям из КБ. Была инфа, что новый УТС призван "убить всех зайцев" - т. е. быть и самолетом для первоначального обучения, и, с использованием электронных регулировок характеристик управляемости, машиной для продвинутого специализированного обучения, и, как легкий ударный самолет. Не от хорошей жизни и от бедности. Отчасти - в угоду соответствия "мировым аналогам". Соотвтетствует ли 130-й такой многофункциональности - покажет время (или ...нет).

----------


## Dmitri

Ребята, у меня убедительная просьба. Давайте действительно только без сарказма. Мы тут даже не спорим, а обмениваемся мнениями. Каждый имеет такое право, и мнение каждого надо просто уважать.  Я вот реально пока ещё не услышал ни одного аргумента, который на самом деле подтвердил бы, что Як-30 был на голову выше конкурента, и пал только жертвой полит. решения.
Лучшая управляемость, как следствие меньшей нагрузки на крыло. Да. Прозвучало уже не раз. Но сомнительна для данного типа ЛА. Было бы интересно услышать какие-то *обоснованные подтвержения* того, что для массового УТС это скорее преимущество, чем недостаток. 
Давайте пока этим ограничимся. Конкретно и по существу. Аргументы от тех, кто "владеет информацией". А так, Максим, звучит пока всё очень не убедительно.

----------


## Волконовский Александр

Читал дискуссию с самого начала. Пока не вмешивался - я всё же не авиационный специалист, не лётчик и даже не профессиональный историк авиации, а просто любитель... Но всё-таки меня что-то зацепило, и я решил высказаться. Я согласен с Вами, Максим, что Як-30 был хорошим самолётом (возможно, даже отличным), и мне тоже жаль, что он так и не получил распространения... Но мне кажется, что и Дмитрий в чём-то прав. Всё-таки УТС - это особый тип самолёта, и для него ЛТХ как таковые стоят *не* на первом плане. В первую очередь, на мой взгляд, он должен быть максимально простым и прочным, может даже излишне прочным. И ещё он должен быть простым в пилотировании и прощать неумелому пилоту его ошибки - ведь он предназначен не для асов, а для людей, делающих первые шаги в небо... 

Вот пришёл на ум такой пример. Вряд ли можно поспорить с тем, что Су-29 по лётным и пилотажным характеристикам гораздо лучше Як-52 - опять-таки "как стриж против вороны". Но ведь почему-то никто не предлагает использовать Су-29 вместо Як-52 для первоначального обучения? Может быть, с Л-29 и Як-30 похожая ситуация?.. 

Кстати, насчёт того, что "сами чехи не отрицают" политический характер принятого решения - это очень спорное утверждение. После того как в Крыльях Родины была напечатана статья на эту тему (называлась, если не ошибаюсь, "Как "Дельфин" "утопил" Як-30"), в L+K напечатали "ответную" статью, довольно большую и аргументированную, где доказывалось, что Л-29 победил честно. Это номер 25/26 (сдвоенный) за 2000 год. Кстати, там были и чертежи Як-30.

А что за "адаптированный гражданский двигатель" на Л-29? Насколько я знаю, там был двигатель М-701, разработанный специально для этого самолёта (первый и единственный ТРД самостоятельной чешской разработки). Может быть, Вы перепутали с Л-39, где стоит доработанный АИ-25?

А модели Як-30 и Як-32 (в 1:72) я бы купил обязательно.

----------


## Мелихов Александр

Раз битва продолжается  :Rolleyes:  ... то не поленился найти свои записи о том, что собственно о Яке мне и говорили ребята, которые его восстановили. Не лезу в инет, не сравниваю ЛТХ - просто из ежедневника, что удалось тогда записать со слов: "На Яке легче управление, лучше тяговооруженность, меньше взл. масса, самолет удобнее, простой в эксплуатации, лучше обзор из кабины. Элка покрепче, слегка понадежнее, но ЛТХ лучше у Яка. И немаловажно в сегодняшних условиях - у Яка меньшая стоимость летного часа". Обсуждаем дальше...  :Rolleyes:

----------


## MAX

Чтобы никто не выдвигал необоснованных обвинений в том, что "кто-то, что-то, где-то слышал", вот, так сказать, из первых уст. Попробуйте опровергнуть или высказать претензии этим людям. Удачи.

Алексей Мощенко - авиационный инженер, технический руководитель восстановления Як-30 и Як-32. (на фото в камуфляже).
"-... Як очень технологичная машина. Все очень продумано и приспособленно для эксплуатации в сложных условиях. По отношению к Л-29, Як намного проще в обслуживании. Машина прочная и надежная. Вызывает только недоумение, почему в свое время для обученя выбрали не Як, а Л-29. ..."

Киримов Ильдус Хасанович - Летчик облета. (на фото в шлеме)
" - ... Як очень хороший самолет. Добротный, крепкий и очень летучий. Пилотировать его намного приятнее чем Л-29 и даже Л-39, на которых мне довелось полетать. Я очеь горд тем, что наши конструкторы сделали такую замечательную машину и мне довелось полетать на ней...."


Для Дмитрия.
Почему Вы, в качестве аргумента, приводите практически одно достоинство Л-29 - его, якобы, прочность? Кстати, Вы же сами признались, что Як имел такую же прочность. На вопрос о двигателе и его защите Вы ничего так и не ответили. Почему? Почему не сравнивайте цену самолетов? Як был чуть ли не на треть дешевле. Согласитесь, что даже при плановой экономике, этот показатель имеет важное значение.
Я уже устал Вам задавать вопросы. Какие Вы хотите услышать еще и в какой форме, чтобы дать на них ответы? Пока, что только я привожу хоть какие-то аргументы. Может поступим по другому? Давайте Вы мне докажите, что Л-29 был лучше Яка по техническим и  эксплуатационным характеристикам.

----------


## Dmitri

> На Яке легче управление, лучше тяговооруженность, меньше взл. масса, самолет удобнее, простой в эксплуатации, лучше обзор из кабины. Элка покрепче, слегка понадежнее, но ЛТХ лучше у Яка. И немаловажно в сегодняшних условиях - у Яка меньшая стоимость летного часа".


Ну вообще конечно сложно судить.
При примерно одной тяге двигателя, у Яка, как меньшего по массе, естественно будет лучшая тяговооружённость. И более лёгкое управление. Всё сводится опять к той же "меньшей массе", -её уже не раз упоминали применительно к УТС первоначального обучения. А вот что касается повышенной надёжности у Элки. Ведь это запросто может перевесить ВСЕ достоинства лётных качеств Як-30. 
Вот к примеру сравнительная таблица F8U-3 и F-4.
По очкам так вообще 6:4 в пользу Супер-Крусейдера. И летные качества у последнего тоже были получше Фантома. И вес поменьше (для палубы наверное важно?) А был принят Фантом. Прежде всего по такому качеству как надёжность! (плюс решили, что два члена экипажа лучше, чем один).
Вообщем. То, что как оказалось, Максим имел непосредственное отношение к КБ, уже аргумент в сторону его необъективности. Было бы просто странно, если бы он имел иную точку зрения, чем ту, которую отстаивает. А Як-30 так и останется в количестве 4 экземпляров, два из которых скоро можно будет увидеть на аэрошоу. Это вообще здорово, на самом деле! То, что это "честно проигравший" самолёт (а я в этом не сомневаюсь), не делает его менее интересным, чтобы увидеть его вживую (и может быть даже поставить такую модель на полку). Лично я так с большим интересом рассмотрю его со всех сторон, когда представится такая возможность (шутка ли, столько спорили :Smile: )

----------


## Dmitri

Кстати, очень интересно. Максим, Вы приводите высказывания людей, которые работали на восстановлением Як-30 и которые говорят, что Як-30 - "очень надёжная машина". Но из более раннего поста Мелихова Александра, который ссылается на ТЕХ ЖЕ самых людей, видно, что они же прежде говорили, что Элка "понадежнее будет". Интересно, когда мнение одних и тех же людей (кстати, заинтересованных в проекте) меняется так быстро.

----------


## MAX

Опять Вы попутали.
Александр написал:
"Так вот, из разговоров с владельцами и летчиком-испытателем (фио опущу) - Як это очень классный самолет ! Я своими ушами слышал, и глазами видел людей, которые по совокупности летных данных оценили Як на порядок выше Элки. Летных данных, вы слышите ? А не исторического результата... Не производите подмену понятий, вот и всё. Всем удачи ! "Где тут сказано, что "эти люди" сказали, что Элка понадежнее?
Вы упрекаете меня п отстаивании интересов фирмы? Ангажированости. Спешу разочаровать. Я прекрасно знаю слабые и сильные стороны самолетов ОКБ Яковлева. Я никогда не скажу, что Як-38 был лучше Харриера. Я никогда не буду утверждать, что Як-141, если бы пошел в серию, оказался бы лучше F-35, с которым его сравнивают. Но вот что касается Як-30, то тут я буду настаивать на том, что он был лучше Л-29. Кстати, с таким же успехом, зная какую продукцию Вы выпускаете (к ней никаких претензий, очень качественно), я могу Вас упрекнуть в ангажированости западу. В ассортимете нет ни одного наименования на отечественный самолет. Да и продается она, в основном, на запад. Логично? 
И опять Вы уходите от ответов на вопросы. Будьте добры парируйте хоть один мой аргумент.

----------


## Nik Primopye

Уважаемые специалисты и авторитеты,

под прекрасными внешними формами летательного аппарата скрыт 
грубый костяк шпангоутов и лонжеронов, кишочки трубопроводов,
сердце-двигатель, желудок-бак и пр. и пр.

Нельзя ли познакомить народ с ТехОписаниями  этих творений?
Прототипы — Як-50(велошасси), Як-30/32, рельные работяги Як-23-25 и 28П?
 Вот было бы дело!

И , для МАХ — начали мы как-то разговор о STL и пр. форматах...

 С уважением,
Ник

----------


## MAX

Ник, приветствую!
Извинимся за отход от темы. :Redface: 

По поводу форматов.
Интересуют 3Д модели, которые уверено читаются солидвоксом. 
По описанию в солиде читаются и конвнертируются форматы:
"SAT", "CGR", "IGS", "PRT", "XPR", "ASM", "XAS", 'STEP", "STP", "TIF", "WRL".
Условия теже. Точность геометрии и обводов, без членения на детали.
Удачи.

----------


## Dmitri

> Опять Вы попутали.
> Александр написал:
> "Так вот, из разговоров с владельцами и летчиком-испытателем (фио опущу) - Як это очень классный самолет ! Я своими ушами слышал, и глазами видел людей, которые по совокупности летных данных оценили Як на порядок выше Элки. Летных данных, вы слышите ? А не исторического результата... Не производите подмену понятий, вот и всё. Всем удачи ! "Где тут сказано, что "эти люди" сказали, что Элка понадежнее?


Максим, теперь у меня сложилось стойкое мнение, что это Вы не читаете того, что пишут другие. Александр написал (выдержка, дословно):
"Не лезу в инет, не сравниваю ЛТХ - просто из ежедневника, что удалось тогда записать со слов: "На Яке легче управление, лучше тяговооруженность, меньше взл. масса, самолет удобнее, простой в эксплуатации, лучше обзор из кабины. *Элка покрепче, слегка понадежнее,* но ЛТХ лучше у Яка". Посмотрите сами пост выше и убедитесь, что ничего здесь мной не придумано.

----------


## Dmitri

> И опять Вы уходите от ответов на вопросы. Будьте добры парируйте хоть один мой аргумент.


Так вся эта ветка посвящена парированию Ваших аргументов :Biggrin:  Пока все аргументы свелись только к тому, что у Як-30 была лучшая управляемость. И меньшая нагрузка на крыло. Это обсудили. Причём о том, что Як-30 оказался больше спортивным самолётом, чем УТСом для первоначального обучения, написано *ДАЖЕ* на сайте Барнаульского училища (опять же, ссылку я дал раньше). 
Я могу поверить, что лётчику, облетавшему сейчас Як-30, самолёт очень понравился. Но посмотрите на его фото. Это же настоящий волк неба, железные зубы наживший на пилотировании различных аппаратов. 
А вот что бы сказал бы курсант-второкурсник, оказавшийся сейчас на переднем сиденье этого самолёта?? Вы знаете? И я нет. Но не уверен, что он не вылез бы из кабины бледным после своего первого (второго) полёта на этом самолёте. Вот он бы как раз и мог всё рассудить. 
Это что касается управляемости. Какие ЕЩЁ аргументы остались без ответа?

----------


## MAX

Да там аргументов было - вагон.
Опять кратко перечислим:
Эксплуатация, обслуживание, допустимые перегрузки, цена самолета, топливная эффективность, надежность и защита двигателя. Все эти вопровы были выше.

Спортивным был Як-32. Это да. Там было многое сделано для того, чтобы он был спортивным - и воздушный тормоз, и увеличенный расходный бак для перевернутого полета и двигатель по другому отрегулирован и пр.  Як-30 был УТС. Ни о какой спортивности речи не шло. Вам не приходит в голову, что за "спортивность" выдаются более высокие ЛТХ. У палки ведь два конца.
Курсант бы только порадовался, я думаю. На первом полете не выходят на перегрузку +8. Первый и второй полет - это полет блинчиком. Так? А с устойчивостью и управляемостью у Яка все было нормально. Где-нибудь (в том числе на сайте Барнаульского училища) написано или сказано, что Як-30 был не устойчив и его приходилось ловить ручкой?

----------


## Dmitri

> Да там аргументов было - вагон.
> Кратко перечислим:
> Эксплуатация, обслуживание, допустимые перегрузки, цена самолета, топливная эффективность, надежность и защита двигателя. Все эти вопровы были выше.


Вообще было бы интересно свести все эти данные таблицей. Я не совсем уверен, как можно сравнивать эксплуатацию и обслуживание (если самолёт де-факто не эксплуатировался), но всё остальное наверное сопоставимо с L-29. Потом уже думать, насколько важна была топливная эффективность и цена самолёта. Неплохо кстати заглянуть и в сравнительную таблицу F8U-3 и F-4, которую я привёл выше.
...а как Вы смотрите на то, чтобы инсперировать блиц-опрос на тему, верят ли читатели форума, что Як-30 действительно пал жертвой только политического решения, или L-29 выиграл честно?

----------


## Вовчек

Дело в данном случае не столько в ЛТХ, сколько в иных факторах,  которые играли значимую роль при принятии решения о серийном производстве.
1. Состояние дел в ОКБ Яковлева: загруженность по перспективным разработкам, сопровождение эксплуатации серийных машин и выполнение доработок и т.д.
2. Выбор завода для серии. То же сложная задача, учитывая, что заводы загружены,выполняют планы и изменить эти планы не так просто было. Задача выбора завода тоже ставит много серьезных вопросов.
Чехи Л-29 проектировали с учетом возможностей своего завода. И пожалуй это было их приемущество.
3. Все завязывалось на сроки.
4. Не надо сбрасывать со счетов отношение Хрущева к Яковлеву. Для чиновников, это вроде лакмусовой бумажки.

----------


## MAX

Опрос, в данном случае, ничего не покажет, к сожалению. Во перовых слишком мало народу на форуме, а во вторых - еще меньше народу, кто бы был хоть чуть-чуть в теме. Молодежи как-то по-барабвну, что там было 40 лет назад. зато очень много народу для которых Як-30 открытие. Многие и не подозревали, что такое было. :Wink: 

Эксплуатационные характеристики легко сравнить. Это ведь такие понятия, как - удобный доступ к оборудованию, время диагностики неисправности, простота замены агрегатов, время подготовки к повторному вылету. По этим показателям, все техники которые сейчас работают на Як-30 (32), а раньше в свою очередь работали и на Л-29, в один голос говорят, что Як обслуживать и эксплуатировать проще. Почему нельзя доверять ихнему мнению? Ведь на данный момент никакого конкурса нет и никто никуда не проталкивает свой самолет. Просто ребята сравнивают, что есть на самом деле.
Вы хотите свести в таблицу ЛТХ и характеристики двигателей? Не проблема. По крайней мере, основные есть.
И что значит не важна топливная эффективность и цена самолета? Даже при плановой экономике это важные показатели. Из за каких выдающихся харрактеристик можно было тодать контракт, при цене самолета почти на 1/3 выше да еще с более прожерливым двигателем? А? Вот по мне так это самый главный вопрос. Ответив на него сразу будет понятно - политика там была или наш самолет был не очень. :Wink:

----------


## Nik Primopye

> ...еще меньше народу, кто бы был хоть чуть-чуть в теме.....очень много народу для которых Як-30 открытие. Многие и не подозревали, что такое было....


Так и я про тож...Як-30/32 vs L-29

Нельзя ли познакомить народ с ТехОписаниями этих творений?
Прототипы — Як-50(велошасси), Як-30/32, рельные работяги Як-23-25 и 28П?

Глянь, и молодежь заинтересовалась: — Эвон как мы могли!

С уважением,
Ник

----------


## Мелихов Александр

Для Дмитрия - касательно надежности. Сильно то уж за слова не хватайтесь... Поясню. Мои записи относятся к... эээ... примерно весне, да, 2008 г... К тому времени Як был облетан Ильдусом Кирамовым (раз уж засветили - из ЛИИ) и количество полетов равнялось цифре (по памяти) около 20. В тот день его ещё только на покраску ставили... Хорошую характеристику дали уже всего после 20 испытательных полетов, не аргумент ? А сейчас то год прошел, самолет вдоволь полетал, люди приобрели устойчивое мнение о машине, подняли вторую, готовят третью. Поэтому и говорят об уверенности - МАХ написал свежие "отзывы". Не вижу проблемы, в общем. Ну и ещё - одно дело мне к примеру рассуждать, Элка или Як как УТС для учлетов, а другое дело, когда это говорит опытный летчик, не ему ли с его опытом волка, как вы выразились, лучше знать, что в качестве УТС актуальнее... Как то так... Пойду искать фоты Яка, надо залить, пока к месту.

----------


## MAX

> Нельзя ли познакомить народ с ТехОписаниями этих творений?
> Прототипы — Як-50(велошасси), Як-30/32, рельные работяги Як-23-25 и 28П?
> 
> Глянь, и молодежь заинтересовалась: — Эвон как мы могли!
> 
> С уважением,
> Ник


Тех описание на як-30 (32) если где и сохранилось, то только в ОКБ. Даже те машины, которые подняли, восстанавливали без тех описания. *Это, кстати, аргумент в пользу простоты конструкции и ремонтопригодности.* 
На Як-23 сейчас информации достаточно. И у чехов книжка есть. И поляки, помоему, тоже выпустили.
По Як-25 - не реально. Только в ОКБ, возможно. 
По Як-28 - надо искать у вояк. Может где (у кого) и завалялось в дальнем гарнизоне.

----------


## CINN

> Молодежи как-то по-барабвну, что там было 40 лет назад. зато очень много народу для которых Як-30 открытие. Многие и не подозревали, что такое было.


Ещё один аргумент в пользу выпуска модельки... :Rolleyes: 
Ато всё "мессеры" да "мессеры"... :Confused:

----------


## Dmitri

> Спортивным был Як-32. Это да. Там было многое сделано для того, чтобы он был спортивным - и воздушный тормоз, и увеличенный расходный бак для перевернутого полета и двигатель по другому отрегулирован и пр.  Як-30 был УТС. Ни о какой спортивности речи не шло. 
> Курсант бы только порадовался, я думаю. Первый и второй полет - это полет блинчиком. Так?


Речи-то может и не шло. Но неужели Вы всерьёз думаете, что внеся такие минорные изменения в конструкцию, о которых Вы говорите, *можно ЗА РАЗ получить из УТС спортивный самолёт*? 
Волконовский Александр (пост, который немного выше), *совершенно верно* понял, что я пытался сказать. И провёл примерную аналогию, которая мне в голову сразу не пришла. 
Вот его строки:
"Вряд ли можно поспорить с тем, что Су-29 по лётным и пилотажным характеристикам гораздо лучше Як-52 - опять-таки "как стриж против вороны". Но ведь почему-то никто не предлагает использовать Су-29 вместо Як-52 для первоначального обучения? Может быть, с Л-29 и Як-30 похожая ситуация?.. "

Я мог бы здесь только добавить, что и в полётах блинчиком Су-29 тоже ведёт себя наверное вполне адекватно.

----------


## MAX

Что ж Вы только на первую половину ответили? А дальше?

----------


## Dmitri

> Опрос, в данном случае, ничего не покажет, к сожалению. Во перовых слишком мало народу на форуме, а во вторых - еще меньше народу, кто бы был хоть чуть-чуть в теме.


Однако это не помешало Вам инспирировать опрос о выпуске модели. А всё потому, что и сами догадываетесь, какой результат скорее всего будет получен в результате такого опроса.

----------


## Dmitri

> Что ж Вы только на первую половину ответили? А дальше?


Максим, мы наверное умрём за этой дискуссией :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 
И всё же. Ответьте сначала на мой вопрос. Серёзно думаете, что путём таких переделок можно получить из УТС спортивный самолёт?

----------


## KAJUK

> Что ж Вы только на первую половину ответили? А дальше?


Макс,приветствую!
Как чел.,не совсем далекий от авиации,целиком и полностью на твоей стороне-приведенные тобой факты правдивы логичны и неоспоримы!
Таким спорщикам-демагогам как Дима М.(а я его знаю около 20 лет!)иногда хочется забить в голову гвоздь,причем шляпкой вперед :Biggrin: ЭТО ТАКАЯ ШУТКА :Biggrin: 
Кстати ,Дима брал у меня на пару дней журнал "АиВ" с Як-25 несколько лет назад,но до сих пор НЕ ВЕРНУЛ!(хотя несколько раз встречались-он все время"забывал") :Mad: 
А.К.

----------


## Dmitri

Саша, гвоздь не гвоздь, но точку в этой дискуссии, *сам того не заметив*, поставил сам же Максим.  Когда сослался на Як-32, о котором мы почему-то подзабыли.
По сравнению с исходным образцом переделки-то у этого самолёта были _минимальные_! Но добавив тормозной щиток и форсировав двигатель, из Як-30 был сразу получен полноценный спортивный самолёт! Это без какой-либо переделки планера! Возможно ли было такое проделать с Л-29? Нет конечно. А Як-32 сразу вписался в критерии чисто спортивного самолёта. 
Совершенно не насторживает и тот факт, что и Шихина сходу не смогла справиться с управлением этого самолёта. Повыпендриваться, не повыпедриваться, но не камикадзе же она была на самом деле? 

Разговор был не том, плохие или хорошие ЛТХ у Як-30, а о том, насколько лучше этот самолёт соответствовал требованиям к УТС первоначального обучения. 
Не знаю, какие ещё нужны аргументы, если даже такие *живые*,  *очевидные* факты из истории самолёта отметаются с такой, просто феноменальной, легкостью! :Confused: 
А журнал ты мне простил, только подзабыл наверное :Smile:

----------


## MAX

> Максим, мы наверное умрём за этой дискуссией
> И всё же. Ответьте сначала на мой вопрос. Серёзно думаете, что путём таких переделок можно получить из УТС спортивный самолёт?


Конечно можно. Как по вашему был сделан очень хороший пилотажный самолет Як-50? Что в нем глобально переделали по сравнению с УТС Як-52?

----------


## MAX

> А вот что бы сказал бы курсант-второкурсник, оказавшийся сейчас на переднем сиденье этого самолёта?? Вы знаете? И я нет. Но не уверен, что он не вылез бы из кабины бледным после своего первого (второго) полёта на этом самолёте. Вот он бы как раз и мог всё рассудить. 
> Это что касается управляемости. Какие ЕЩЁ аргументы остались без ответа?


Следуя Вашей логике, следует ли понимать, что самолеты УТС должны испытывать и давать им оценку те же курсанты второкурсники? Ведь им же придется на них дальше и учиться. Так?

----------


## MAX

Вы хотели цыфры? 
Основные ЛТХ Як-30 и Л-29 по итогам заводских испытаний:
                                               Як-30                 Л-29         задано
Скорость мах.   .........................660 км/ч.............598км/ч......600
Допустимое число М....................0,79...................0,67
Потолок....................................  14000м...............12100м.......10000
продолжительность полета
без подвесных баков..............1ч.45мин(500кг).....  .1ч.27мин......1ч.30
с подв. баками.......................2ч35(700кг внутри)...2чю07мин....2ч.30
Разбег, пробег........................500м.........  .............600м...........500-600м.
взлетная масса
нормальная..............................  2200кг..................3100кг
максимальная..........................  .2400кг..................3375кг
двигатель(тяга)......................  ...900кг....................890кг
расход топлива(кг/час)..............210........................30  0

Сравнение двигателей нужно? Можно и его дать.

Как видно, оба самолета, в целом, отвечают поставленным характеристикам, но у Яка они выше.

Теперь добавьте сюда меньшую цену за самолет (причем, значительно) и, как выясняется, лучшие эксплуатационные характеристики.
Вот теперь Вы мне докажите какие такие у Л-29 были скрытые харрактеристики по которым он превзошел конкурента. Только не на эфимерных умозаключениях, а с цифрами и фактами.

----------


## Ученик Чкалова

Упрямец Дима пишет - "По сравнению с исходным образцом переделки-то у этого самолёта были минимальные! Но добавив тормозной щиток и форсировав двигатель, из Як-30 был сразу получен полноценный спортивный самолёт! Это без какой-либо переделки планера! Возможно ли было такое проделать с Л-29? Нет конечно."
Извините, сэр, ни фига  - ДА, МОЖНО КОНЕЧНО!
Вы тут на сарказм намекали, а зря. Все же хоть чуточку предмет надо знать. Не обижайтесь, пожалуйста, но эта тема - не Ваша. Чехи как раз установкой расходного бачка, устранением второй кабины и БЕЗ ПЕРЕДЕЛКИ ПЛАНЕРА, как раз и сотворили вариант Л-29. Сссылки искать нет времени, но он был, этот вариант и назывался "Акробат" и декларировался как полноценный спортивный самолет!!! Макс уже писал про аналогичный случай с Як-50 и -52, можно добавить еще с десяток примеров, да смысл? Все равно "спорщик" вы еще тот. KAJUK - +1!

----------


## Dmitri

Ученик Чкалова. Да не мне Вы что-то доказываете! А общественности. Ветка *публичная*! Я лишь выступил оппонентом, потому что не всё так однозначно и безоблачно выглядит с историей "Як-30 vs 
L-29". Мне тоже сейчас некогда копать, поэтому не раз и обращался к "спецам" с предложением реально доказать, что Як-30 был явно предпочительнее Элки как новый УТС. 
Таблица, которую НАКОНЕЦ привёл Макс, вполне показательна.
Но немного раньше по ветке заинтресовала также ссылка на то, что и в L+K этот вопрос не обошли стороной.
Пост Волконовского Алескандра, где он пишет:
"После того как в Крыльях Родины была напечатана статья на эту тему (называлась, если не ошибаюсь, "Как "Дельфин" "утопил" Як-30"), в L+K напечатали "ответную" статью, довольно большую и аргументированную, где доказывалось, что Л-29 победил честно. Это номер 25/26 (сдвоенный) за 2000 год."
Было бы интересно ознакомится и с содержанием этой статьи (и вам тоже, уважаемые оппоненты), прежде чем делать какие-то ОКОНЧАТЕЛЬНЫЕ выводы.

----------


## Вовчек

Данные по Л-29:
Начнем с ресурсов, до 9 серии установлен ресурс-2300, с 9 серии-3000часов
Двигатель М-701: ресурс до первого ремонта с 150часов увеличен до 500 часов.
Каковы эти показатели у ЯК-30?
Площадь крыла-19,8 кв м, у Як-30-14.3 кв м
Перегрузки +8, -4 у обеих машин.
Скороподьемность Л-29-14м/сек, Як-30-18м/сек
Скорость максимальнаяЛ-29-655км/ч Як-30 -663км/ч
Дальность полета - 900, 960км соответственно.
2. Была модификация Л-29Р- разведчик,самолеты 18 серии строились для ЧССР и Египта.
Л-29А- Акробат построен в количестве 2 экземпляров.
3. Кто знает как ведет себя Як-30 при потере скорости или при перетягивании ручки на маневре. Я имею ввиду как происходит и развивается сваливание и переход в штопор ? 
Какова степень устойчивости у него?

----------


## Ученик Чкалова

> Это номер 25/26 (сдвоенный) за 2000 год."
> Было бы интересно ознакомится и с содержанием этой статьи (и вам тоже, уважаемые оппоненты), прежде чем делать какие-то ОКОНЧАТЕЛЬНЫЕ выводы.


Окончательные выводы вряд ли удастся сделать. Это надо, чтобы Як исторически как бы поменялся местами с Элкой, что возможно лишь умозрительно. А статью, Дмитрий - полностью с Вами согласен - интересно бы найти. Разумеется, ее аргументы "за 29-й" нужно профильтровать (писала их заитересованная сторона, да еще как заинтересованная!) и ни в коем случае не использовать как истину в последней инстанции.

----------


## MAX

По ресурсу Р-19-300 - первоначальный ресурс - 100часов. В 1962г. ресурс подняли до 500часов. Надо посмотреть (спросить) у спецов по Ан-24(26) какой ресурс на ВСУ. Есть данные по расходам и по испытаниям на предмет попадания в двигатели посторонних предметов.

перегрузка на Яке была +9,1, -4

По управляемости:
Летчик-испытатель Мухин говорил, что полеты на "углы" проходили как на По-2.
Будет возможность, обязательно спрошу Киримова о его впечатлениях.

----------


## Dmitri

Максим, перечитал я внимательно Вашу любимую статью на airwar.ru, откуда Вы черпаете свои основные данные и аргументы ((http://www.airwar.ru/enc/other/yak30.html) Вот несколько выдержек из этой, смею утверждать, *откровенно* ангажированной под Як-30, статьи.

"_И вот 31 июля 1958 г. вышло постановление Совета Министров СССР ╧ 854-404 о постройке УТС Як-104 (будущий Як-30), но уже с двигателем РУ19-300. Практически одновременно в Польше и Чехословакии началась разработка собственных самолетов аналогичного назначения: TS-11 "Искра" на фирме PZL и L-29 "Дельфин" на фирме Aero."_ 
"Практически одновременно.." Ой-ли??? Cмотреть *более внятный расклад* по датам на http://vaul.ru/L-29.htm

_"И уже в 1959 г. заместитель министра авиационной промышленности СССР А.А.Кобзарев сообщает об инициативе представителей ВВС прекратить работы по самолету Як-104 и двигателю РУ19-300 и закупить чешские учебные L-29"._ 
Почему именно представители ВВС (люди совсем не политические) выступили с такой инициативой? Но тогда им "дали по ручкам", и разработка Як-30 продолжилась. Комментарии тут в статье предпочли просто опустить. Далее.

_"После замены загрузочной пружины усилия на ручке  управления (уже только в ноябре 1961 года!) при взлете и посадке стали 5-6 кгс, как и на L-29, и обеспечили стандартную отработку элементов взлета и посадки._"
А как же восторженные отзывы по ЛТХ *на момент сравнительных испытаний*, которые прошли в августе-сентябре?

_Разрушение консолей крыла при выполнении Шихиной элеронной бочки!_ 
Какой тут выпендрёж??? Это уже *вообще* из области криминала! Не стало ли это расплатой за меньшую массу в ущерб прочности??

Поразмышляйте на досуге...и возможно как-то прокомментируйте* сами* эти места.

----------


## Nazar

Я не вникаю в вашу светскую беседу , но поговорив с отцом на данную тему , узнал ( с его слов ) , что в пилотировании ( курсантом 4го курса ) 
Ил-28 был намного приятней и предпочтительней Л-29 ( ни слова плохого о этом самолете не говорю ) , а если говорить о надежности в степных условиях , то ....... :Biggrin: , и до сих пор отец , освоив несколько типов самолетов , начиная с Л-29 и заканчивая Су-24 , говорит , что более простой в управлении и надежности машины , чем Ил-28 не было.
Правда это небольшое отступление от темы Як-30 , но оно дает поводы задуматься.

----------


## Уокер

Прошу прощения что встреваю в спор. Считаю его совершенно бессмысленным. Дмитрий, такое ощущение что вы уже осознали что неправы, но все равно продолжаете спор ради спора. Смысл?
У Вас даже аргументов никаких, кроме Вашего собственного мнения...

----------


## Dmitri

Уокер, аргументы есть, поверьте. Но пока было бы интересно не бежать впереди паровоза, а подождать, как будут прокомментированны спорные выдержки из статьи, что выше (тоже  к слову весьма показательные)

----------


## Nazar

Дима , а что ты по несколько раз такие сообщения немалые удалял.
В чем сомнения? :Wink:

----------


## Dmitri

Чтобы не нарушать ход дискуссии. А то уже какая-то каша получается.
Своё немалое сообщение я сохранил. Оно нуждается ещё в некоторой корректировке по некоторым пунктам, и будет помещено в надлежащее время (ну ты так успел его уже прочитать, насколько я понял :Wink: )

----------


## Nazar

Успел , но я если честно не в теме , по-этому в вашу дискуссию и не лезу :Rolleyes:

----------


## Мещеряков Алексей

Дмитрий, только прежде чем рассуждать о состоянии парка УТС на сегодняшний день, отвлекитесь от интернета и пообщайтесь с людьми эксплуатирующими L-39. Поинтересуйтесь сколько их из 600 полетопригодны и как обстоят дела в учебных полках с матчастью...
С уважением, Алексей

----------


## Dmitri

> Дмитрий, только прежде чем рассуждать о состоянии парка УТС на сегодняшний день, отвлекитесь от интернета и пообщайтесь с людьми эксплуатирующими L-39. Поинтересуйтесь сколько их из 600 полетопригодны и как обстоят дела в учебных полках с матчастью...
> С уважением, Алексей


Так может быть Вы сами прокомментируете этот вопрос? Ветка открыта для всех.

----------


## Dmitri

Максим, я так понимаю, Вы самоустранились с дискуссии. Не понравились выдержки из статьи.
Но как человек, который фактически инициировал эту ветку, и позиционирующий себя как "человек в теме", может проясните, что же всё-таки такого *криминального* допустила Шихина при выполнении элеронной бочки (такого вот, незамысловатого маневра), отчего у самолёта в воздухе разрушились консоли? Если можно, поподробней. Нет, самолёт конечно замечательный, кто спорит....Кстати, насколько я понял, именно после этого инциндента полёты трех оставшихся Яков были полностью прекращены, и самолёты отправлены в музеи.  
*Был ли* учтён этот факт теми энтузиастами, что работали над реставрацией  машин? И *что сейчас было сделано* для того, чтобы исключить повторение подобного случая снова? 
Я так понимаю, что в свете потенциальных покатушек на этих самолётах, эти вопросы - совсем не праздные (да и не праздные вообще).

Ну и чтобы закрыть эту дискуссию.
Что касается L-29. 
Вас не удивляет тот факт, что при равной тяге двигателя, но при большей почти на тонну массе, основные ЛТХ у Л-29, тем не менее,  *практически сопоставимы* с Як-30? А ведь это большое искусство - создать на базе одинакового двигателя самолёт с существенно большим запасом прочности, но при этом существенно не потерять в ЛТХ. Ведь прибавка в массе в тонну не взялась ниоткуда. Это прежде всего более толстые, прочные лонжероны, больше стрингеров и силовых нервюр и тд. Даже глядя на сравнительные фото самолётов (в частности, на крылья) можно оценить их прочность визуально (если глаз намётан).
КБ же Яковлева бросило все силы на создание максимально облегчённого самолёта, и только такой ценой смогло получить самолёт, *едва-едва* превосходящий конкурента по основным ЛТХ! Это что-ли делает его "на голову выше" конкурента? А то, что Як-30 пируэты в воздухе поэнергичней вычерчивал, так это сомнительное преимущество для УТС. 
Я уже не говорю о корректировках усилий на ручке управления, уже только вдогонку за Л-29, и прочей лабуде, вроде убогих сеточек на воздухозаборниках, обсуждать которые даже как-то и неловко (их Вы кажется приводили в качестве одного из супер-пупер достоинств Яка?)
Из дискуссии я выбываю тоже. Не потому что как выразился Уокер, признал свою неправоту, а совершенно наоборот.
Для себя представление об этом самолёте составил достаточное. Не то, чтобы плохое или хорошее...Достаточное. 
А вопросы, они как выше (всего их там три).  Думаю, многим ответы на них будут интересны. 

P.S. Исправьте кстати макс. скорость у Л-29 в своей таблице. Она не 598, а 655 км/ч. И не поленитесь прочитать про конструкцию Л-29 хотя бы на том же airwar.ru. В частности про некий "приспособленный" гражданский двигатель, который по вашему мнению стоял на Элке.

----------


## Nik Primopye

> Тех описание на як-30 (32) ..... только в ОКБ. 
> По Як-25 .... Только в ОКБ, возможно. 
> По Як-28 - надо искать у вояк.


Ну дак...Я и говорю — где бы найти такого мужичка, который в ОКБ доступен. Работал там, к примеру... Или диплом какой писал... Или просто с мужичками из ОКБ знаком.
Ну нету таких мужичков в моей деревеньке. и в окрестностях нету, я уж поспрашивал...

По IGES и STL — сделал сообщеньице:
Не ходи сюда!

Ник

----------


## forten07

Где-то в начале говорили о отсутствии оружия? Если Вы по этому судите то Искра лидер-4 пилона против 2 на 30 и 29.
Если по СУ, то РУ-19 уже почти 40 лет на Ан-24-30 летает и замечаний никаких (у меня претензии к самим Ан-24-30). Собственно летный №80 летает с эти 19 без каких либо переделок (+ в сторону 30) спустя 49 лет.
Причины тут иного характера
Существовала договоренность между нашим "перлом" и странами участниками, что желательно победа зарубежного кандидата, так сам конкурс в случае отеч. кандидата был весьма спорен. И за участие в ОВД, 2 державы должны были получить откат- в этой сфере заказ (для СССР-это очень крутой доход в экономику страны кандидата-за зря никто военные базы у себя держать не станет). В этих условиях судьба куска алюминия  роли не играет. Играет политика.
Как Вы понимаете при условии конкурса, свой же кандидат (каким бы он хорошим не был) не победил бы. Выбрали то что поближе подходит под требования и при этом удовлетворяет соглашения- Л-29. Сама перво цель  тех событий была не получения УТС (она вторична) а укрепление связи Чехословакии и СССР. Л-29 при всех его минусах и топорности (можете не отрицать это и не приводить доводы Барнаула, Кубы...-они пишут потому,. что кроме него ни чего не видели-сравнить не могут)-плод компромиссного решения. Як-30/32 был обречен с самого начала.  
Радует то, что проигрышные (аутсайдеры) ,с самого начала, Як-30 еще и уцелели до наших дней.
Насколько помню, его хотели получить поляки для производства, но им отказали (что подтверждает нежелание передавать наработки, но и нежелание производить их-создавать конкурента Л-29). А поскольку Польша имела другие соглашения с СССР и гробить свой пром под Чеха не пожелали, то хомут в виде Л-29/39 им на шею не повесили- обошлись своей собственной ТS-11 (+нац гордость превозобладала над пожеланиями "перла" и торгашеством).

Так что тужась- не тужась, приводя ЛТХ, РЛЭ, РТЭ... вы ничего не докажете, Як-30 действительно превосходил Л-29- но решение было принято за долго до их первого полета и появления на бумаге.

----------


## SMERSH

Чтобы ответить даже специально зарегистрировался :=)
Начну с того, что у меня есть реальный опыт полетов как на Дельфине, так и на Альбатросе, на Як30-32 конечно нет, но тем не менее постараюсь как можно более объективно объяснить почему мое мнение однозначное и оно за Л29 как УТС первоночального обучения.
Прочитал все реплики, ссылки и даже учился в Барнаульском ВВАУЛ в свое время и именно там получил свой первый опыт на Л39. 
Если судить по тем ЛТХ, которые тут приводили как аргумент в споре о продукции "Aero Vodochny" и "КБ Яковлева" то например Л39 однозначно ЛУЧШЕ Л29, причем бьет по всем статьям и спортивный пилотаж крутить на Альбатросе приятней (хотя и опасней). Однако курсантов "списывают" на Л-39 чаще и никто не называет Л-39 "велосипедом", а вот Дельфин - да, называют. Может потому, что есть еще и другие характеристики, очень важные для УТС, которые почему то у Вас уважаемые защитники Яка остаются как бы в стороне и нипричем. 
Например:
- допустимая перегрузка при посадке, прочность основных стоек и к боковым нагрузкам в том числе, 
- устойчивость к боковому ветру (И ЕГО ПОРЫВАМ!),
- наличие переставляемого стабилизатора,
- сбалансированность усилий на органах управления и баланс устойчивости/управляемости
- балансировочные усилия на оргнанах управления при выпуске уборке механизации крыла и шасси
- наличие аэротормоза 
 Про такие важные характеристики как "сбалансированная" реакция на отклонение органов управления и поведение самолета на критических (закритических) углах атаки уже говорили, только внятных достоинств Яка вроде как не наблюдается, даже наоборот говорили о том, что уже после конкурса ему ставили другую загрузочную пружину. *А зачем менять пружину, если он и так лучший?* Высказивание, что Як вел себя на закритике как По-2 - откровенная *пропаганда*, НИКАКОЙ моноплан не будет себя вести на таких режимах как биплан! Как ведет себя Дельфин, я знаю на собственном опыте, даже больше, так как Дельфин мне пришлось осваивать после Альбатроса, могу сказать, что своим поведением он как минимум дважды спасал мне жизнь, не очень дисциплинированным я был курсантом :Rolleyes:  Альбатрос кстати меня убил бы. 
Так вот, для начала, посмотрите на компоновку, среднеплан (Л29) будет вести себя в продольном канале более устойчиво при прочих равных условиях чем низкоплан (Л39, Як30) Як проигрывает уже на старте  даже в таком делитанском тесте на глазок, он более "вертлявый" чем Элка, зачем мне курсанту первогоднику это надо? Статистика показывает, что вынужденные посадки на Л39 (низкоплане) в 90% случаях заканчиваются плачевно, в то время как на Дельфине в случае отказа двигателя как само планирование так и посадка намного безопасней... Посмотрите на толщину крыла, у Яка как и Л-39 крыло меньшей толщины чем у Дельфина и если Вы говорите, что это преимущество, то я говорю, что это недостаток. Тонкое крыло - хуже "несет", оно менее прочное и мощную стойку шасси в него поставить сложнее. Далеко ходить не надо. Там где при жесткой посадке на Дельфине отделаться можно "предпосылкой" - на Л-39 стойки просто снесешь и хорошо еще если без крыльев. Л39 очень напоминает мне в этом смысле Як30. Итого *по компоновочной схеме, выбранному профилю крыла преимущество однозначно отдам Дельфину*, курсанты когда учаться чястенько "роняют" самолеты с двух авиационных метров на бетон и очень часто еще и в боковой ветер... 
А напрмер разница в КАЧЕСТВЕ (характреистика аэродинамичесого совершенства крыла и планера) самолетов 29-39 всего одна единица в пользу 29 (12 против 11), скорость планирования отличается всего на 10км/ч в меньшую сторону у Л-29, но это только на бумаге на практике же планирование с выключенным двигателем и расчет на посадку на Дельфине выполняется на порядок проще чем на Альбатросе. Извините, что пришлось сравнить Як с Альбатросом, но уж очень кажатся они мне похожими по удельной нагрузке на крыло, да и вообще не я начал говорить, что пилотировать Як приятней даже чем Л-39  :Wink: 
Устойчивость к боковому ветру на взлете/посадке. В РЛЭ Дельфина написано про разрешенный боковой ветер в 12 м/с и это полная правда, хотя в РЛЭ Л-39 написано про 10м/с, но это неправда, так как уже при 8м/с на Л-39 полеты с курсантами и без таковых стараются прекращать, а на Дельфине и в 12м/с уверенно выпускают подготовленных летчиков. Конечно кто-то скажет фигня мол и будет однозначно не прав, так как *устойчивость к боковому ветру для УТС важнейшая характеристика*, кстати, сколько боковика разрешает Як-30? Вроде высоковато "сидит" да и "легковато" выглядит  :Confused: 
Следующая "мелоч" переставной стабилизатор. На Л-29 он есть и он позволяет при выпущенной в посадочное положение механизации  идти по глиссаде "в точку выравнивания" на "приятных" углах почти как вертолет, носом вниз все прекрасно видно и даже на выравнивании обзор вперед-вниз ничем не затруднен. Сколько инструктора не объясняют, что правильно взгляд необходимо на выравнивании переносить влево, готовя летчиков к будущим полетам, например на Су-15, на Элке этого делать не надо *курсанту на посадке все прекрасно видно* Посмотрим на Як-30 мне почемуто кажется что технологии конца 50-х годов не позволяли запихнуть элктро мотор в профиль такого сечения, которое имеет киль Яка. Я ошибаюсь? Есть у него переставной стабилизатор? Если нет, представьте каким образом этот УТС идет по глиссаде, посмотрите на его нос, неужели такой "шнобель" не закрывает обзор вперед-вниз? В какие ТТХ записать это обстоятельство в скорость, или скороподьемность? Интересно, а что скажет летчик испытатель (который обязан учитывать что это УТС) про этот аспект сравнения? Як опять проиграл. 
Смотрел на чертежи и заметил еще одно очень интересное обстоятельство. Посмотрите, в каком месте расположен этот самый стабилизатор на Яке и Дельфине. Не удивляет, что на Яке он посередине киля. Чуть чуть выведен за область эксплуатационных углов атаки в 20 градусов. По чертежу это область гдето 20 - 25 градусов... крыло может "затенять" стабилизатор на больших углах атаки - тот самый срыв и штопор. Значит говорите хорошо Як себя ведет на срывных углах атаки? Что-то слабо вериться, по всем законам аэродинамики явно это можно сказать только про Л-29, стабилизатор у него выведен далеко за возможную область углов атаки полета, следовательно и в "затенение" крыла он тоже не попадает. Ответ на вопрос, почему у Яковлева-30 стабилизатор находится там где находится может быть очень простым - весовая культура... с точки зрения прочности ему там лучше, необходимая прочность достигается более легкой конструкцией чем при Т образном расположении, киль легче - и Як тоже :Wink:  но лучше ли это для УТС? 
В общем и целом взвешивая все эти обстоятельства лично для меня вывод к которому мог бы прийти любой НОРМАЛЬНЫЙ и незаинтересованный летчик-испытатель и ИНСТРУКТОР (больше чем уверен, что именно инструкторов и приглашали для сравнительной оценки или выходцев из них) скзал свое слово в пользу Дельфина. И как бы сейчас техники не высказывались про удобство обслуживания, а экономисты про экономичность в то время скорее всего послушали ЛЕТЧИКОВ-ИНСТРУКТОРОВ и слава богу. СССР получил на мой взгляд ЛУЧШИЙ УТС из возможных на то время. 

Вот кого слушали, когда принимали Л-39 лично я не знаю. 

Все основные недостатки Дельфина: 
- взлетает за счет округлости земли, 
- "вялый" крен, 
- летом ОЧЕНЬ жарко (единственное неоспоримое достоинство Л-39 - кондиционер), 
- ограниченный обзор с места инструктора
- низко посаженный фюзеляж - опасность на посадке "рихтануть" хвост 
- "никакое" кресло...
напроч нивелируются его достоинствами в обучении и надежностью на отказ. Процент списаных "по-нелетке" курсантов при переходе ВВС с 29 на 39 вырос на 30%!!!!!! Хотя и обзор у инструктора ЛУЧШЕ и скороподьемность ЛУЧШЕ (набор высоты намного ярче), и ролл ЛУЧШЕ, и кондиционер СЕТЬ, а списывали по негодности к обучению курсантов больше и на штопор не летали....

Кстати, для тех кому интересно, могут посмотреть до чего доводят ДЕЛЬФИНЫ в штатах. Тамошние фанаты скупают откуда могут Элки, доводят их до нормального состояния и GO! С новым американским двигателем ДЕЛЬФИН по всем параметрам превосходит Альбатроса, *даже ПЕТЛЮ со взлета делает!!!!!!*

И на последок, при всем моем уважении к ЯК-30, читать о планах его постройки в то время, когда в бывшем СНГ нет ни ЕДИНОЙ, в любом масштабе, модели Л29 Л39, а чехи производят откровенную *<цензоред>*. Мне как минимум не понятны мотивы. Что скажет маркетинг?
Может сначала ДЕЛЬФИНЧИК? А? Тем более если он все-таки *честно* конкурс выиграл :=)))))))

----------


## Вовчек

SMERSH большое спасибо за Ваш содержательный ответ.

Хочу лишь добавить несколько штрихов.
ИЗ воспоминаний инструкторов, обучавших курсантов в Ираке в конце 70ых.
Вывозная программа для курсантов была на Л-29.
Отрабатывались на вывозной программе в том числе:
-штопор, при этом за виток штопора с выводом, потеря высоты не более 500м, иначе курсант не допускается к самостоятельным полетам. 
-предштопорное сваливание 3 вида, 4-й вид в посадочной конфигурации.
Для каждого вида своя техника вывода и критерий в минимальной потере высоты( для 1 и 2 вида-не более 100м, для других не более 200м).
В полетах по приборам под шторкой отрабатывались бочка и штопор.
МОЖНО ЛИ БЫЛО ТАКОЕ ВЫПОЛНЯТЬ НА Як-30 при обучении большой вопрос.
Судя по Вашему посту вряд ли.
За два года сколько данный инструктор был в Ираке, у него был всего один отказ радиостанции(курсант сломал переключатель каналов). И по его воспоминаниям практически серьезных отказов не было. Это к слову о НАДЕЖНОСТИ САМОЛЕТА.

----------


## Dmitri

Ну вот, и разовьём тему надёжности. Не помелочам (вроде сломанного переключателя), а уже фундаментально.



> Почему не сравнивается нагрузка на крыло - важнейший показатель летных характеристик?


Поразмышлял я всё-же ещё немного.
Похоже собака зарыта *именно здесь*. Разрабатывая крыло, его прочностные характеристики привязали к массе конструкции, которая, как известно, была небольшой. В результате таких расчётов крылышко получилось довольно тоненькое (это хорошо видно даже визуально), но массу самолёта в полёте такое крыло должно было в любом случае "держать". Коэффициент прочности тоже вероятно заложили стандартный, непосредственно увязанный с общей массой (сколько он там, уже не помню,- троечка?).  Вроде бы всё ОК. Все прочностные нормы также соблюдены. 
Но что случилось с Шихиной? Стоило ей только резко заложить элероны, как этот самолётик, из-за его малой массы,  сразу крутануло вокруг продольной оси  с такой скоростью, что крылья очевидно просто-напросто  *снесло поперечным напором* воздуха! Эти тоненькие крылышки исправно поддерживали массу самолёта, но на дополнительный поперечный воздушный напор рассчитаны уже *НЕ БЫЛИ*! 
Даю 99.9%, что всё было именно так. И то, что это - врождённый порок конструкции! Очевидная *несбалансированность по массовым, прочностным характеристикам и реакциям на органы управления*. 
Именно эту несбалансированнсть заблаговременно (и видимо, к счастью) разглядели специалисты из конкурсной комиссии, отметив в отчётах повышенную летучесть самолёта, но закрыв, в конечном итоге, на это глаза (а то, что в эту комиссию входили именно высококлассные специалисты, полагаю оспариваться сейчас не будет?).
*Никакого* другого объяснения этой катастрофе здесь не может быть в принципе!
А теперь назовите мне хотя бы один, мало-мальски, _пилотажный_ самолёт, у которого при ПОЛНОМ, даже мнгновенно выполненном, отклонении элеронов вот так бы запросто *сносило* консоли крыльев!!
Летать на этом самолёте наверное можно, от земли он должен отпрыгивать легко. Также, как и набирать высоту (очень летучий, как выразился Киримов). Но вот виражики на нём закладывать по-видимому надо, ну очень!, осторожно. А о такой, супер-пупер сложной фигуре ВП как "бочка", так вообще, - даже не вспоминать! Разве что О-ЧЕНЬ пологой.
И потребуется неусыпный контроль за состоянием крыльев. Буквально после каждого полёта. При умеренных покачиваниях крыльями консоли наверное не отвалятся, но всё равно "усталостный" износ должен идти жуткий. 

Такой вот самолётик небезизвестное КБ предложило в качестве кандидата на новый УТС для курсантов (зато имеющий сеточки на воздухозаборниках:-) 

Уважаемый Ученик Чкалова. Несмотря на то, что с самого начала дискуссии Вы шли плечом к плечу с Максом, дружище, поверьте, - этот Як-30 - *тот же* самый случай, что и со многими другими проектами г-на (пардон, т-ща) Яковлева. Сыро, непродумано, или говоря прямо,- попросту бездарно.

Не  претендую сейчас на истину в последней инстанции. Максим что-то говорил про некие усиленные крылья "серийного образца". Не исключаю, что Шихина пилотировала самолёт именно с первым, более слабым,  крылом. Хотя и очень в этом сомневаюсь. 
А в качестве опровержения сказанного могут послужить фактические облёты этого самолёта в настоящем. Как он по виражам? Хотя бы со слов тех, кто сейчас работает над проектом! Избегают ли они закладывать мало-мальские крутые виражи при полётах, или летают без особых ограничений? Понаблюдаем ещё немного, может что и прояснится.  
А от Макса мы комментариев по инцинденту с Шихиной вряд-ли дождёмся. Не "в теме" он, на самом деле. Так, повыдёргивал, слово в слово, несколько отрывочных данных из своей любимой статьи на airwar.ru, и получились такие вот аргументы, что "логичны и неопровержимы". Никакого должного осмысления материала, или элементарного сопоставления данных. Так, Максим?

----------


## Nazar

> А от Макса мы комментариев по инцинденту с Шихиной вряд-ли дождёмся. Не "в теме" он, на самом деле. Так, повыдёргивал, слово в слово, несколько отрывочных данных из своей любимой статьи на airwar.ru, и получились такие вот аргументы, что "логичны и неопровержимы". Никакого должного осмысления материала, или элементарного сопоставления данных. Так, Максим?


Дима , ты бы постарался повежливее общаться и если ты еще не понял ( что странно ) , Максим просто не хочет продолжать с тобой этот бесперспективный разговор.

----------


## Dmitri

Было бы что сказать, продолжил...
Здесь ничего личного. Я уважал и уважаю Максима как моделиста и энтузиаста авиации, но по Як-30 он не "в теме", по крайней мере не в большей, чем все другие на этом форуме. Он и сам это знает...

----------


## Вовчек

Для Dmitri:
SMERSH многое объяснил и поставил конкретные вопросы.
Я в своем посте показал сложность вывозной программы для курсантов на Л-29
Надо ждать аргументированного  ответа сторонников Як-30.

----------


## SMERSH

to Dmitri
Понимаю желание "дожать" оппонента, но тем не менее, "перегибать палку" тоже не стоит... Разрешенная перегрузка +9,1/-4 как раз говорит о достаточном расчетном запасе прочности на маневрах. Испытатели под этим подпись поставили, значит проверили. Отвалиться консоль может по многим причинам. У Л-29 тоже были случаи "отстыковки" консолей, после рембаз на испытательных облетах. Причины аварии должна устанавливать комиссия, никак не участники форума. Тем более, что для того времени разрешенная +9 это уже неординарный показатель...

----------


## Dmitri

Принимается.
Но в то же статье на airwar.ru чётко прописано, что на выполнение элеронной бочки самолёт даже не испытывался (что кстати уже само по себе вызывет недоумение, - фигура-то совершенно стандартная).

----------


## oleg_D

"несбалансированность по массовым, прочностным характеристикам" - это называется "Смотрю в книгу (в монитор) - вижу ФИГУ!" (с)
Я уверен, что любой другой участник этого форума постеснялся бы  так РЪЯНО выставлять напоказ свою безграмотность и дилетантство.  :Mad: 
Похоже вы этим гордитесь!  :Biggrin: 
За своей кичливостью Вы не заметили, что никто из оппонентов уже давно не желает с Вами общаться.
Эх... Вашу бурную молодецкую удаль, да в доброе русло...  :Tongue: 
Просто противно читать Ваши бредни!
Правильный ответ: "Ну и не читай, дурак! Я все равно тут самый умный!"

П.С. Про Л-29 и Як-30 вообще ничего не знаю и в первый раз слышу, далек от этого, совершенно!
Комментировал (и пародировал) только манеру ответов и стиль аргументации.

----------


## Dmitri

Но правда-то всегда одна, не так-ли?
Сожалению, что Вас так задела безаппеляционность изложения.
Но Вы только так и не заметили, что опппонентов не так уж и много. 
И представить какие-то убедительные контр-аргументы им достаточно сложно.
С желанием "дожать" оппонента палку перегнул. Признаю. 
Но если Вы вообще *ничего* не знаете по предмету спора (даже в первый раз слышите!), то зачем тогда встревать? 
Если хотите убедиться, что оппоненты до сих не привели ни *одного* аргумента, за исключением нескольких выдержек из статьи на airwar.ru, то внимательно перечитайте ветку с самого начала, и потом сравните это со статьёй. А потом уже судите о том, бредни здесь пишутся или нет.

P.S. А КАЮКу я ещё сам в голову гвоздь вобью :Wink:  За провокации! :Mad:

----------


## Mig

А вот, пожалте, фото Як-30. Подгон с братского форума:
http://walkarounds.airforce.ru/avia/...k-30/index.htm

----------


## SMERSH

Ребята, давайте без гвоздей? 
Любому спорщику можно вбить гвоздь в темячко и будет за что уверяю Вас... 
Мне, например, уже самому интерестно, насколько хорош был Як30? Достаточно времени пообщавшись с интрукторами могу сказать только одно - более принципиальных людей в своей жизни встречать не приходилось, сама профессия обязывает. Ну не могу я поверить в то, что откровенно проигрышный самолет любой из моих инструкторов подписал бы как победителя. Ну не верю я, ибо подпись они ставили на акте (заключении) не за себя а "за того парня", которому завтра прийдется за его подпись отвечать своей кровью... 
В те времена РЛЭ были именно красного цвета. 
Кто знаком с инструкторами, тем более испытателями меня поймет, никакая политконьюктура для этих людей ни указ, уж поверьте мне наслово те кто с ними не знаком.
Если Як-30 был и есть настолько уникальным УТС как здесь утверждают некоторые очень уважаемые товарисчи и его просто извините за выражение "похерили" и сделали это испытатели и инструктора, то чтобы я в это поверил, мне надо немного больше чем просто откровенно заангажированная статья от производителя... плюс мой собственный опыт эксплуатации Л-29 мне говорит об обратном. Ему бы двигло на 500кг/с помощнее тогда - цены б ему не было :Rolleyes: 
Жду ответов на поставленные вопросы про специфику характеристик УТС применительно к Як30:
*- скорость сваливания?
- встроенные приспособления для предупреждения о сваливании самолета?
- эксплуатационыые углы атаки?
- переход в штопор на закритике, на каком ходе педали (четверть, треть, половина, полный ход)?
- Характеристика штопора в который "любит" валиться машина (правый, левый, нормальный, неравномерный, плоский, перевернутый..., какой)?
- Н потери высоты за один виток нормального штопора?
- Н потери высоты на выводе из нормального штопора до трех витков (реакция на рули "на вывод") сколько витков?
- Если ситуация непонятная (включая нормальный штопор) и "бросить" рули, выйдет ли он сам?
- Есть ли в штопоре помпаж, устойчивость работы двигателя?
- вообще устойчивость работы двигателя по режимам, наличие "проходных" режимов?
- макисмальная разрешенная перегрузка на посадке?
- скорость в ТНВ?
- разрешенный боковик?
- наличие переставного стабилизатора?
- механизация крыла, разрешенная скорость выпуска?
- КАЧЕСТВО самолета в километрах?
- скорость захода на постадку с убранной и выпущенной механиацией крыла?
- высота на четвертом развороте (над дальним), потребная для расчета захода на посадку с отказавшим двигателем?
- Усилия на РУС, педалях в кг/с? наличие двойного механизма загрузки? 
- простота руления (расположение рычагов торможения, педали, РУС... ход)?
- общая эргономика кабины?
- общий ресурс планера?
- межремонтный ресурс планера и двигателя?*
...
апетиты у меня конечно будь здароФФ )))), но и задача нетривиальная, показать на фактах, что Дельфин проиграл как УТС Як-30 и проиграл по полной...

----------


## KAJUK

А журнал ты мне простил, только подзабыл наверное :Smile: [/QUOTE]

"Зажим" журнала я НЕ ПРОЩАЛ! :Biggrin: Просто при случае купил НОВЫЙ,что бы не остаться по твоей милости с НОСОМ!,т.е. без чертежей! :Mad: 
Пропиарил ты себя замечательно!Только вот захотят-ли с тобой общаться\спорить серьезные товарищи?????Посмотри внимательно ,в других ветках,,есть тут подобный демагог-вам бы очень неплохо воду в ступе потолочь между собой!
Займись лучше моделями в 48-ом,тем паче страждущих хватает!
(а молоток и гвозди у меня в запасе всегда имеются :Biggrin: )

А случай по сохранению живого самоля для Нашей страны УНИКАЛЬНЫЙ!!!Вот бы где-нить склад подобных сохраненных самолей отыскать-но это уже сказка!
А.К.

----------


## Dmitri

> Макс,приветствую!
> Как чел.,не совсем далекий от авиации,целиком и полностью на твоей стороне-приведенные тобой факты правдивы логичны и неоспоримы!
> Таким спорщикам-демагогам как Дима М.(а я его знаю около 20 лет!)иногда хочется забить в голову гвоздь,причем шляпкой впередЭТО ТАКАЯ ШУТКА
> Кстати ,Дима брал у меня на пару дней журнал "АиВ" с Як-25 несколько лет назад,но до сих пор НЕ ВЕРНУЛ!(хотя несколько раз встречались-он все время"забывал") А.К.


*ГДЕ* ты увидел какие-то приведённые факты, которые "правдивы логичны и неоспоримы"? Повтори здесь сейчас *хотя бы один* такой, который не был бы простой выдержкой из статьи на airwar.ru!
Коньюктурщик ты, Саша. Не знал, куда нос по ветру направить. 
То, что самоль восстановили - это очень хорошо. 
Но спор-то разгорелся вокруг того, действительно ли Як-30 был так хорош, что проиграл Л-29 только по политическим мотивам. 
Тебе уже серьёзные люди говорят, что это далеко не факт! Что за пустой трендёж тут опять? :Mad:

----------


## Dmitri

> А журнал ты мне простил, только подзабыл наверное


"Зажим" журнала я НЕ ПРОЩАЛ! :Biggrin: Просто при случае купил НОВЫЙ,что бы не остаться по твоей милости с НОСОМ!,т.е. без чертежей! :Mad: 
Пропиарил ты себя замечательно!Только вот захотят-ли с тобой общаться\спорить серьезные товарищи?????Посмотри внимательно ,в других ветках,,есть тут подобный демагог-вам бы очень неплохо воду в ступе потолочь между собой!
Займись лучше моделями в 48-ом,тем паче страждущих хватает!
(а молоток и гвозди у меня в запасе всегда имеются :Biggrin: )
А.К.[/QUOTE]

*И не надо ВРАТЬ, что я у тебя якобы какой-то журнал у стырил!* 
Если память коротка, и уже сам не помнишь, что говорил, верну я тебе этот журнал, цел он и невредим. Заеду и в почтовый ящик брошу, если он тебе так дорог!

Коллеги, для всякого рода междусобойчиков существует механизьм "личных сообщений", наблюдать ваши склоки малоинтересно, пока предупреждаю, потом буду наказывать

----------


## Александр II

Извиняюсь, что лезу в тему.
Дмитрий, что-то уж больно вы резки на поворотах. Я бы был повежливее.

-----------------
Мухин Александр.

----------


## Волконовский Александр

Я тоже извиняюсь, но... *Ребята, давайте жить ДРУЖНО!* Это всех касается!

А то дискуссия приняла такой оборот, что будь она не "виртуальной", а в реале - наверно, уже до мордобоя дошло бы из-за этого Як-30...

----------


## Dmitri

Логично. Форумное общение имеет свои особенности, и иногда просто пробегут глазами пару-тройку последних постов, и тут же считают своим долгом как-нибудь это прокомментировать. Бардак получается, одним словом.
А вопросы по существу, чётко сформулированные и выделеныные жирным шрифтом, опубликованы SMERSH. 
Меня же интересуют причины катастрофы Шихиной. Результаты следственной комиссии по этому инцинденту. 
С этого момента я *ТОЛЬКО* читатель этой ветки. Ни одного слова, даже после комментариев яковлевцев, моего здесь больше не будет.

----------


## MAX

Честно говоря, я в шоке. Редко когда можно услышать от человека столько глупостей. Дмитрий, жжет!
_Даже глядя на сравнительные фото самолётов (в частности, на крылья) можно оценить их прочность визуально (если глаз намётан)._
Этот пассаж особенно понравился. Следуя Вашей логике крыло на "Максиме Горьком" должно было выдержать не только таран какого-то там истребителя сопровождения, но и выстрел из "Царь - Пушки". Или крыло F-104 должно было просто складываться еще на разбеге. Оно ведь такое тоненькое. Вас не смущает тот факт, что колеса на основных стойках шасси, которые имели *один типоразмер* на обоих самолетах одинаково хорошо укладывались как в "тонкое" крыло Як-30, так и в массивное крыло Л-29? Может быть более "крепкое" крыло Элки Вам кажется таковым из-за более массивной корневой части в которой расположены воздухозаборники? Которые в свою очередь не могут быть меньше потому, что у двигателя М-701 больше расход воздуха?
Вам не дает покоя катастрофа Як-30. И это Вы считаете главным аргументом в пользу того, что Як так и небыл доработан. Бред. Вы даже на даты не посмотрели. Какое отношение могла иметь эта катастрофа к сравнительным испытаниям, если сравнение проходило в августе - сентябре 1961г., а катастрофа произошла в 8 сентября 1965г., когда давно уже было принято решение о производстве Л-29? В акте гос. комиссии по расследованию той катастрофы черным по белому было записано, что катастрофа произошла по причине нарушения инструкции по технике пилотирования и выхода самолета на запредельную перегрузку. Кстати, на тот момент управление Яком было точно такое же как на Элке (по нагрузке на ручку). Вы готовы "дать руку на отсечение", что с такой формулировкой небыло ни одной катастрофы на Л-29?  Зачем заморачиваться такой ерундой, правда?
Теперь немного по датам.
Как можно прокомментировать тот факт, что еще задолго до сравнительных испытаний (7.01.61г.), в официальной переписке между Хруничивым, Деметьевым и Вершининым появилась такая формулировка:
"...по вопросу запуска в серийное производство самолета первоначального обучения мы связаны определенными государственными обязательствами..." ?
Как можно прокомментировать совместное Заключение ЦАГИ, ЦИАМ и ЛИИ от 1.02.62г. в котором в частности говорится:
"... рассмотрев итоги сравнительных облетов, отметили, что Як-30 полностью доведен и превосходит соперников по всем летным, эксплуатационным и экономическим харрактеристикам....."?
Под этим заключение, кстати, подписались такие летчики как Анохин и Мухин. Впрочем, для Вас, я так понимаю, это ничего не значит. Вы прочность крыла на глаз определяете.
Как можно прокомментировать тот факт, что в 1963г. Як-30 прошел переоборудование в воздушный командный пункт управления полетом самолетов - мишеней (Як-30КП) и *полный цикл испытаний* (с рекомендацией к серийному производству)?
Вы утверждаете, что после катастрофы Шихиной все оставшиеся самолеты были законсервированы и спрятаны по музеям. Как Вы прокомментируйте тот факт, что в 1971г. самолет Як-32 прошел переоборудование и контрольные заводские испытания? После чего принял участие в воздушном празднике в Тушино, продемонстрировав там программу высшего пилотажа.
Дмитрий, в Ваших постах нет ни единой цифры и даты. Одни прикидки "на глазок" (так и вспоминается тот анекдот). Приведите, хоть одно документально подтвержденное Ваше утверждение. Ну и хамить при технической дисскусии, это, право, выглядит не старше 3-го класса.
В дисскуссию вступил один из пилотов обучавшихся на Л-29 - "СМЕРШ". Очень все правильно написал - грамотно и подробно. Я уверен, что под его комментарием сейчас могут подписаться очень и очень многие. Но я бы сделал одну оговорку. Все. что было сказано про Л-29 относится к его серийной модификации, а не к №03, который облетывался в Монино в 1961г. Могу Вам показать №01 - уверен, Вы будете удивлены.
Еще, по моему, Вы делайте одну не совсем корректную вещь. Не имея опыт полетов на Як-30 Вы утверждаете, что он для целей УТС малопригоден по многим причинам. Переставной стабилизатор Л-29 Вы считаете достоинством. А может не от хорошей жизни он там появился, а в следствии недостаточной устойчивости? На Яке с устойчивостью во всем диапазоне скоростей и высот было все нормально (что, опятьтаки, отмечено в Акте Гос. испытаний) . Вот поэтому его там и небыло. Вы, как профессионал, должны понимать, что помимо Ваших умозрительных заключений есть еще и Акты заводских и Государственных испытаний, под которыми стоят подписи очень авторитетных летчиков - испытателей и летчиков облета. Вы сами знаете эту систему и знаете, что под час эти Акты подписаны кровью. Не доверять этим людям, у меня по крайней мере, нет никаких оснований.
К сожалению, я уже много лет не работаю в ОКБ и не могу представить полный список харрактеристик Як-30. Я могу, на сегодняшний день, опираться на заключения комисий и основные ЛТХ. И еще на мнение людей которые восстановили и облетали Яки сегодня. Их мнению я не доверять то же не могу.
В заключение, хотелось бы сказать про восстановленные машины. *На сегодняшний день эти самолеты допущены к полетам во всем диапазоне ЛТХ без ограничений.* Так же получены допуски на полеты за рубежом (навигация и светотехника соответствует современным международным требованиям). Силовая конструкция не переделывалась. Усилины лишь места подвеженные местной коррозии.
И еще раз повторюсь. Я не в коей мере не утверждаю, что Л-29 был плохим самолетом. Он отвечал всем предьявленным к УТС требованиям, на тот момент. Я лишь говорю о том, что в 1961г. у нас был самолет ничуть не хуже Л-29, а даже лучше. Но историю невозможно переделать и жизнь сложилась так, что в серию пошел Л-29. И на нем прошли обучение наши пилоты.

----------


## SMERSH

Спасибо МАХ, за то, что умеете отделять "зерна от плевел" и сохранили желание продуктивно общаться по технической теме. Уверен, что после некоторых высказываний это было сделать не легко, поэтому выражаю свою личную признательность за возможность продолжить общение. Перед тем как продолжу, хочу заранее оговорить неоспоримых авторитетов для меня по существу вопроса, дабы избежать возможных недоразумений. Прежде всего Акт сравнительных испытаний меня интересует не в плане общих выводов, а в плане технических заключений и коментариев (если таковые были) от подписантов со стороны ЛТС. Объяснять зачем это надеюсь не надо? Под любыми техническими данными языком служебного делопроизводства можно поставить ЛЮБОЙ вывод, тем более если известно о присутствии политконьюктуры во время составления вывода. Если у Вас есть доступ непосредственно к технической части акта, содержащей не готовый вывод например о конкретном значении скорости сравниваемых самолетов, а описание сопутсвующих особенностей - это многое могло бы прояснить. Затем, непререкаемым авторитетом, для меня могут служить коментарии летчиков, принимавших участие в облетах, по причинам для нас обоих понятным. Даже больше, если в Акте написано одно, а со слов испытателя такой вывод подтвердить не получается. верить больше буду летчику... И наконец третье, наличие некоторых "второстепенных" на первый взгляд характеристик, которые, как правило не пишутся в сравнительной таблице, но очень точно характеризуют определенную особенность (например допустимый боковой ветер на взлете/посадке, или потеря высоты на выводе из штопора) могут очень серьезно помочь в заочном сравнении. Конечно мы с Вами понимаем, что это само по-себе уже не очень корректно, так как "после драки..." через почти полвека "заочно" истину не устанавливают  :Biggrin:   Далее есть вопросы, которые все еще остаются


> ... Все. что было сказано про Л-29 относится к его серийной модификации, а не к №03, который облетывался в Монино в 1961г. Могу Вам показать №01 - уверен, Вы будете удивлены.


 Сомневаюсь, что меня можно будет удивить внешним видом первой машины, если Вы про борт OK-70 (приатачил фото), так мне он известен. Просто именно сейчас я пилю модель Л-29 в 32-м масштабе и немного подсобирал разносторонней информации  :Biggrin:  конечно, если у Вас есть редкие данные по этой машине - приму их от Вас с огромной благодарностью. Кстатии, по поводу изменений на серийных машинах, их было действительно очень много и если мы начинаем говорить про серийную машину, то совсем корректно было бы указать о какой серии речь? На групповой фотографии можно увидеть и такую экзотику, как консольное расположение ПТБ... переделок у Дельфина множество.



> Еще, по моему, Вы делайте одну не совсем корректную вещь. Не имея опыт полетов на Як-30 Вы утверждаете, что он для целей УТС малопригоден по многим причинам.


 Только не надо передергивать. Конечно у меня нет опытов полетов на Як-30, о чем мной и было сразу написано, но выводов о непригодности Як-30 в качестве УТС мне пожалуйста тоже не приписывайте. С моей стороны было высказывание, о том, что Ваша фраза о безоговорочной победе Як-30 над Л-29 при сравнительных испытаниях нуждается в подтверждении, причем для сравнения использовать общепринятые нормы оценки 1vs2 не совсем корректно и преимущество одного самолета над другим например в 50км/ч скорости, или лучшей скороподъемности еще не делает его "наголову лучшим УТС" по причине вышеоговоренной специфики требований, предъявляемых непосредственно к УТС ПЕРВОНАЧАЛЬНОГО ОБУЧЕНИЯ. Например, мое мнение в вопросе о том, какой из самолетов  Л-29 или Л-39 лучше как самолет первого года обучения, будет отличаться от победителя путем сравнивания обычных ТТХ этих самолетов. Можете быть уверены я в своей сравнительной оценке не одинок. Несмотря на то, что Альбатрос превосходит Дельфин, как примерно первая модель жигулей превосходит 412 москвич, в качестве УТС первого года Дельфин однозначно лучше.     



> Переставной стабилизатор Л-29 Вы считаете достоинством. А может не от хорошей жизни он там появился, а в следствии недостаточной устойчивости? На Яке с устойчивостью во всем диапазоне скоростей и высот было все нормально (что, опятьтаки, отмечено в Акте Гос. испытаний) . Вот поэтому его там и небыло. Вы, как профессионал, должны понимать, что помимо Ваших умозрительных заключений есть еще и Акты заводских и Государственных испытаний, под которыми стоят подписи очень авторитетных летчиков - испытателей и летчиков облета...


 Однозначно ответить про причины появления переставного стабилизатора на Л-29 можно только после изучения соответствующей зависимости продольных моментов при убранной и выпущенной механизации. Давайте возьмем такие данные для обоих самолетов и посмотрим, у кого какой запас имеется..., а то ведь знаете как бывает, - вроде "норматив" выполнен, но один инженер, например (на всякий случай), ставит дополнительное устройство, а второй может сказать "... и так хорошо..." Могу оценивать только готовый результат в виде Л-29, он (переставной стабилизатор) там совсем не лишний (в хорошем значении этого слова).



> Вы сами знаете эту систему и знаете, что под час эти Акты подписаны кровью. Не доверять этим людям, у меня по крайней мере, нет никаких оснований.


 Целиком Вас поддерживаю и буду весьма признателем за возможность изучения такового документа целиком, иначе навыдергивать много чего можно... Например Як-4, отличный самолет по акту госиспытаний, однако попытка сделать его боевым аппаратом упирается в..., сами знаете чего получилось, а в акте об отсутствиии специфического оборудования и агрегатов всего маленькая приписочка  :Wink:  На испытуемом Як-30, например, РВ-5 и АРК был установлен? Или только РТЛ присутствует? может еще есть какая радиоэлектронная специфика, о которой мы не знаем, но которая могла повлиять на исход?



> К сожалению, я уже много лет не работаю в ОКБ и не могу представить полный список харрактеристик Як-30. Я могу, на сегодняшний день, опираться на заключения комисий и основные ЛТХ. И еще на мнение людей которые восстановили и облетали Яки сегодня. Их мнению я не доверять то же не могу.


Ну, думаю, если например этих Ваших знакомых корректно, о чем-то спросите, то наверное и ответ сможете получить? :Biggrin: Я бы просил распросить по моему списку, который был выше. Или чего уж там, можно и сразу в "лоб", какой лучше как УТС... Только тот ,кого будете спрашивать должен быть в прошлом инструктором со стажем. Приведите его "сюда", если сможете, мы его поспрашаем непредвзято)))))



> В заключение, хотелось бы сказать про восстановленные машины. *На сегодняшний день эти самолеты допущены к полетам во всем диапазоне ЛТХ без ограничений.* Так же получены допуски на полеты за рубежом (навигация и светотехника соответствует современным международным требованиям). Силовая конструкция не переделывалась. Усилины лишь места подвеженные местной коррозии.


 Со своей стороны могу только напомнить, что после замены двигателя Дельфины в США могут делать со взлета "Петлю", значит изначально заложенный запас все же был. Это нисколько не умоляет достоинств Як-30, однако другой двигатель в него поставить и получить от этого эффект вряд ли получится. 



> И еще раз повторюсь. Я не в коей мере не утверждаю, что Л-29 был плохим самолетом. Он отвечал всем предьявленным к УТС требованиям, на тот момент. Я лишь говорю о том, что в 1961г. у нас был самолет ничуть не хуже Л-29, а даже лучше. Но историю невозможно переделать и жизнь сложилась так, что в серию пошел Л-29. И на нем прошли обучение наши пилоты.


 Вот поэтому и хочется разобраться, так *В ЧЕМ ЖЕ ИМЕННО КАК УТС ЯК БЫЛ ЛУЧШЕ ДЕЛЬФИНА?* Тем, что он был легче и скоростнее? Это не делает один УТС лучше по отношению к другому, надеюсь уже смог объяснить почему.

----------


## MAX

Приятно разговаривать с умным человеком. Всецело присоединяюсь ко всему Вами изложенному.
Да, на руках ничего не осталось с "былых времен". Не принято было в те времена (когда я занимался дипломом и работал в ОКБ), как это теперь принято "тырить" все на лево и на право. А жаль. О многих вещах сейчас очень сильно жалею (и была ведь возможность). 
На сегодняшний день архивом ОКБ заведует один уважаемый "дедушка", но подходов к нему найти сложно.
Остается одна возможность. Еще раз встретится с Киримовым И.Х. Это вполне реально, но по срокам - никакой определенности. Может в течении месяца и получится пробраться в Быково. Все наболевшие вопросы, конечно будут заданы.

----------


## SMERSH

Ок! Принимается. 
"Будем ждать..., сдавай" (с) Кавказкая пленница. :Smile:

----------


## muk33

> Остается одна возможность. Еще раз встретится с Киримовым И.Х. Это вполне реально, но по срокам - никакой определенности.


Думал опечатка. Уважаемые, Ильдуса Хасановича фамилия КИРАМОВ! А по теме: элеронный флаттер к общей прочности крыла имеет косвенное отношение. Это вопрос жесткости и динамической аэроупругости, причем органов управления, а не крыла. Косвенно об этом говорит упомянутая "пружина" в системе управления. Элка прекрасно обходилась безо всяких пружин. И фирма Як наступала на эти грабли неоднократно, вспомните историю с тем же элеронным флаттером на Як-50, из-за которого побилось много замечательных пилотов. И надписи на бортах Як-52: "С пружинами, без пружин". Не все так просто.

----------


## Ученик Чкалова

SMERSH - в дискуссии прозвучал один важный момент, который хотелось бы ВЫДЕЛИТЬ - та "Элка", которая проходила сравнительные испытания (спасибо за фото!), потом, в серии, избавилась от некоторых недостатков, которые чехи, что делает им честь, оперативно устранили. Но! ПОТОМ! Сыр-бор-то у нас именно про конкурс ТЕХ машин. Это очень важно для осмысления несправедливого его исхода!!!
Что касается переставного стаба - появился на 29-м он вследствие того, что при выпуске закрылков появляется приличный пикирующий момент. В результате получили и устранение момента и приятный обзор при посадке!
Понимаю сравнение 39-й и Яка, как низкопланов (и все предполагаемые следствия, которые изложены вполне логично). Но, разглядывая проекции рассматриваемых машин и прочитав первоначальные отзывы облета вновь созданный Яков, рискну предположить, что Як значительно лучше управляется в срывных режимах (больше площадь оперения и рулей при примерно равном плече). И высоты (на вывод и т.д...) при штопоре должны быть поменьше. Конечно, с нетерпением жду информации "из первых рук". Вопросы Вы задали - сама суть. Добавить к обстоятельному подходу нечего. 
Разве что  - как мечтали наши ребята в СУАЦЕ о такой машине, как Як, орудуя РУС двумя руками в полетах на "спорт". И еще - крылатое выражение о том, почему взлетает "Элка" - курсантам летом 2, 2 км полосы иногда не хватало... Но это уже ностальгические моменты...

----------


## FLOGGER

> На сегодняшний день архивом ОКБ заведует один уважаемый "дедушка", но подходов к нему найти сложно.


Ю. Засыпкин?

----------


## MAX

> Ю. Засыпкин?


Да, он самый. Сидит на своих сокровищах, как Кащей. Никого не подпускает. :Biggrin: 
А летчик, конечно Кирамов И.Х.. Прошу прощения, опечатался.

----------


## FLOGGER

Были у меня с ним контакты, но уже давно. Лет 8-10 назад. Мне он тогда не показался таким уж "кащеем".

----------


## MAX

Да не, он дядька хороший и понимаюший. Только наша беда в том, что он знает цену всему тому, чем заведует. Поэтому общаться с ним тяжело. :Biggrin:

----------


## Dmitri

To MAX
Слово дал больше не участвовать в дискуссии, поэтому хотел отправить это сообщение через личку, но что-то не получилось.
Поэтому допускаю выложить написанное здесь.

Прочитал Ваш пост. 
Первые же выдержки.
"Вас не смущает тот факт, что колеса на основных стойках шасси, которые имели один типоразмер на обоих самолетах, одинаково хорошо укладывались как в "тонкое" крыло Як-30, так и в массивное крыло Л-29?"
Или.
"Более "крепкое" крыло Элки Вам кажется таковым из-за более массивной корневой части в которой расположены воздухозаборники? Которые в свою очередь не могут быть меньше потому, что у двигателя М-701 больше расход воздуха?" 

Вы сами-то поняли, что сказали?? :Smile:  Или это только для особо посвящённых? :Rolleyes: 

Я уже не говорю о передёрнутых выражениях, которые Вы мне приписывали не раз, но на которые я оперативно не реагировал, к сожалению. ГДЕ мною было сказано, например что самолёт необходимо было "отлавливать" ручкой (один из ранних постов)? Было сказано, дословно:  "зато это можно подправить едва заметным движением руля". Разница смысла по-моему налицо!! Есть и другие примеры. А ход дискуссии был Вами сознательно сбит.
Жаль, что я не реагировал на все эти передёргивания  с самого начала, но видимо это манера общения у Вас такая, - передёргивать чужие слова на свой лад. Отчасти поэтому и продуктивность диалога была минимальная. А называть меня запросто *глупцом в этом вопросе*, в первом же своём посту после длительного молчания, это тоже ни что иное как элементарное хамство (посмотрите на СВОИ, собственные выражения!). 
MAX, считайте это личным посланием, *вне темы форума*.

----------


## Макарыч

> Максим, теперь у меня сложилось стойкое мнение, что это Вы не читаете того, что пишут другие. Александр написал (выдержка, дословно):
> "Не лезу в инет, не сравниваю ЛТХ - просто из ежедневника, что удалось тогда записать со слов: "На Яке легче управление, лучше тяговооруженность, меньше взл. масса, самолет удобнее, простой в эксплуатации, лучше обзор из кабины. *Элка покрепче, слегка понадежнее,* но ЛТХ лучше у Яка". Посмотрите сами пост выше и убедитесь, что ничего здесь мной не придумано.


Я обсолютно согласен с МАХ....Dmitri, Вы действительно всё время стараетесь доказать, что Элки были лучше, много читаете, всякое приводите, но при этом совсем забываете про историю собственной страны, вернее её советский период.  Як30/32 пали жертвой в угоду политическому курсу. В связи с программой Совета Экономической Взаимопомощи социалистическим странам и было принято решение в пользу L-29. Точно так же Бе-30/32 уступил место L-410. По этой же программе Ми-2 строились не в Союзе, а в Польше. Точно так же в страну ввозили множество металлорежущих станков. Неужели Вы думаете , что это делалось потому, что сами станки делать не умеем? Нет, только за тем, чтоб экономически поддержать дружественные нам страны.  Чего только не делалось в угоду идеи и волевым решением Партии. Вон, ради запусков к памятной дате Комарова загубили. Волков, Добровольский и Пацаев без скафандров в двухместном корабле погибли, потому что надо было показать наше преимущество и ждать трёхместный корабль, который не успевали, опять же к памятной дате, не стали. Даже на Луну не полетели....побрезговали после американцев. А ведь после закрытия программы двигатели до ума довели. Один из них на испытательном стенде 5 часов беспрерывно проработал....Вот, что значит некомпетентное, но волевое решение Партии. Ничего не хочу сказать против Элок, но объективность должна же быть. Если L-29 и соревновался с кем, так это не с ЯКами... Их судьба уже заранее была решена. Или Элка или кто другой, но не советский, а из соцлагеря

----------


## Nazar

> Вон, ради запусков к памятной дате Комарова загубили.


Советское руководство пыталось выкупить у американцев , предсмертную запись Комарова , которая была записана за минуты до гибели и в которой он прощался с родными и друзьями и проклинал партию и ее руководство.
Несколько лет назад , эту запись крутили в какой-то из передач , посвященной покорению космоса.

----------


## Макарыч

И добавлю.... это не просто моё мнение, я ссылаюсь на документальные фильмы студии "Крылья России" Надеюсь, что их компетенцию Вы не подвергните сомнениям. А то, статьи -статьями, но если вспомнить, что, в угоду Ми-28 писали про Ка-50, то только удивляться остаётся, как соосная схема вообще летать может

----------


## FLOGGER

> в угоду Ми-28 писали про Ка-50, то только удивляться остаётся, как соосная схема вообще летать может


Т.е. нынешнее руководство тоже приняло некомпетентное решение?



> Советское руководство пыталось выкупить у американцев , предсмертную запись Комарова , которая была записана за минуты до гибели и в которой он прощался с родными и друзьями и проклинал партию и ее руководство.


А как получилось, что у амеров был прием, а у нас-нет?
Еще больше лет тому назад, когда  слушали "Голос Америки", была у них передача про этот полет, говорил амерский разведчик, который, как я помню с его слов, в тот момент был на базе в Турции. Так вот он ничего не говорил про проклятия. У Комарова была связь с Землей, и он (Комаров), предчувствуя вероятный трагический исход полета, просил, чтобы его семья, дети не остались одни, просил, чтобы им помогли в жизни. И говорил он, якобы, с Косыгиным.



> пали жертвой в угоду политическому курсу


Осталось только обвинить советское рук-во в полной некомпетентности и стремлении развалить свою авиацию... Можно еще долго спорить кто лучше и не прийти ни к какому итогу, хотя ответ лежит на поверхности: Л-29 *прижился* в нашей стране везде: и в ВВС, и в ДОСААФе. Тысячи курсантов выучились летать на нем и стали летчиками. Самолет, на мой взгляд, *доказал* свою профпригодность именно как учебный самолет, который прощает учлетам ошибки при посадке и пр.

----------


## Nazar

> А как получилось, что у амеров был прием, а у нас-нет?


А я разве где-то сказал , что у нас не было приема этого сигнала  :Confused: , я сказал что он был принят и записан американцами и что его хотели получить видимо из-за опасения опубликования записи.

----------


## Nik Primopye

Вот здесь стенограмма записи есть:
http://www.rtc.ru/encyk/publish/art_030703_01.shtml

Правда — её не скроешь, она всегда вылезет.
Зря коммуняки беспокоились, запись просили отдать. Ну и тупари были у кормила власти — не понимали, что записи размножаются...

----------


## Nazar

> Вот здесь стенограмма записи есть:
> http://www.rtc.ru/encyk/publish/art_030703_01.shtml
> 
> .


И где там стенограмма записи Комарова ? что-то я не нашел.

----------


## Nik Primopye

> И где там стенограмма записи Комарова ? что-то я не нашел.


Ну как же так...

----------


## Nazar

> Ну как же так...


Вы серьезно ? В очередной раз удивили . :Biggrin:

----------


## Nik Primopye

> Вы серьезно ? В очередной раз удивили .


Завидую Вам. 
Я уж давно удивляться перестал.
Если обнаружится, что в «американской записи» всю советскую технику
Комаров назвал говенной, а единственный самолёт, которому он доверял, 
был европейский Л-29 — даже этому не удивлюсь.
http://www.buran.ru/htm/gud%2023.htm
Как тут будешь серьёзным?

----------


## Nazar

> Завидую Вам. 
> Я уж давно удивляться перестал.


Это возрастное , пройдет. :Wink:

----------


## Макарыч

> Т.е. нынешнее руководство тоже приняло некомпетентное решение?
> 
> А как получилось, что у амеров был прием, а у нас-нет?
> Еще больше лет тому назад, когда  слушали "Голос Америки", была у них передача про этот полет, говорил амерский разведчик, который, как я помню с его слов, в тот момент был на базе в Турции. Так вот он ничего не говорил про проклятия. У Комарова была связь с Землей, и он (Комаров), предчувствуя вероятный трагический исход полета, просил, чтобы его семья, дети не остались одни, просил, чтобы им помогли в жизни. И говорил он, якобы, с Косыгиным.
> 
> Осталось только обвинить советское рук-во в полной некомпетентности и стремлении развалить свою авиацию... Можно еще долго спорить кто лучше и не прийти ни к какому итогу, хотя ответ лежит на поверхности: Л-29 *прижился* в нашей стране везде: и в ВВС, и в ДОСААФе. Тысячи курсантов выучились летать на нем и стали летчиками. Самолет, на мой взгляд, *доказал* свою профпригодность именно как учебный самолет, который прощает учлетам ошибки при посадке и пр.


FLOGGER, неужели ты не читал ничего подобного про Ка-50? я ничего не утверждаю про компитентность нынешнего руководства. Я вообще-то писал про то, какие бывают статьи. Хотя, если хочешь знать моё мнение, то я считаю, что наши военные поступили очень несмело, не смогли перешагнуть через то, что с поставленой задачей сможет справиться один лётчик. А про советское руководство мог бы и не говорить ничего. Или не знаешь, сколько самолётов приковали к земле, надеясь на ракеты? Ракеты ракетами, а авиация всё равно ведь нужна. А L-29, прижился....вот тут-то как раз объяснение,  как ты и говоришь, на поверхности.... Был бы на вооружении Як-32, то про элку и не знали бы

----------


## FLOGGER

> Ну как же так...


Это просто бред идиота. Когда раскрыт парашют, это происходит на такой высоте, когда никакой связи с Землей просто нет. Поэтому никто не мог принять его слова, когда он "падал в корабле без парашюта". Да и до Первомая было еще много дней. Скорее, уж, старались ко дню рождения Ленина.

----------


## FLOGGER

> FLOGGER, неужели ты не читал ничего подобного про Ка-50?


Чего подобного? Подобного чему?



> я ничего не утверждаю про компитентность нынешнего руководства.


Ну, естественно. Советское рук-во сейчас ругать принято. В компетентности Советского рук-ва ты разобрался:".Вот, что значит некомпетентное, но волевое решение Партии."



> Я вообще-то писал про то, какие бывают статьи.


Мне казалось, что обсуждали не статьи, а самолеты. 



> Хотя, если хочешь знать моё мнение,


Не хочу.



> то я считаю, что наши военные поступили очень несмело, не смогли перешагнуть через то, что с поставленой задачей сможет справиться один лётчик.


Как знать... Практика-критерий истины, а практики-то у нас нет.



> А про советское руководство мог бы и не говорить ничего.


Мог бы, если бы его не обсирали такие, как ты.



> Или не знаешь, сколько самолётов приковали к земле,


Не знаю. Сколько? Зато знаю, что практически авиация не пострадала, как это произошло в последние 20 лет.



> надеясь на ракеты


Но ракеты-то нужны были! Или ты это отрицаешь?



> Ракеты ракетами, а авиация всё равно ведь нужна.


А с этим никто и не спорит. Авиация и продолжала развиваться. Просто страна не могла одинаково развивать сразу все отрасли, это же элементарно.



> А L-29, прижился....вот тут-то как раз объяснение,  как ты и говоришь, на поверхности....


Так это факт.



> Был бы на вооружении Як-32, то про элку и не знали бы


"Бы" в данном случае неуместно и бессмысленно. Л-29 хороший для курсантов самолет. Не зря, наверное, он имел продолжение в виде дальнейших модификаций.

----------


## Nazar

> Это просто бред идиота. Когда раскрыт парашют, это происходит на такой высоте, когда никакой связи с Землей просто нет. Поэтому никто не мог принять его слова, когда он "падал в корабле без парашюта". Да и до Первомая было еще много дней. Скорее, уж, старались ко дню рождения Ленина.


Запуск то произошел уже после ДР Ильича .
Вы хотите сказать , что на высоте около 10 км с кораблем не могло быть связи ?

----------


## Макарыч

> Запуск то произошел уже после ДР Ильича .
> Вы хотите сказать , что на высоте около 10 км с кораблем не могло быть связи ?


Так это факт.
Цитата:
Был бы на вооружении Як-32, то про элку и не знали бы
"Бы" в данном случае неуместно и бессмысленно. Л-29 хороший для курсантов самолет. Не зря, наверное, он имел продолжение в виде дальнейших модификаций.  

Ты, FLOGGER, умудрился придраться к каждой моей строчке, Уж если ты старожил на форуме, то глупо задавать такие вопросы как "Чего подобного? Подобного чему?" Что ж ты в неведении всего того, чего пишут в интернете про авиацию? А если тут обсуждают самолёты а не статьи, то это не значит, что нельзя не заметить, что я говорил про статью и переворачивать с ног на голову. Практика-критерий истины, а практики-то у нас нет. И не будет, если поступать будем с оглядкой на старые догмы. А на счёт волевого решения Партии, так я тебе не соплячок, многое видел со многим сталкивался. Я всю жизнь проработал в конструкторско-производственном комплексе и видел таких партийных тупарей, мешающих работать, что их и обсирать не надо, они родились такими. А с тобой спорить я не буду, это примерно так же, как очень "умные" люди спорили с конструкторами, что с двухтактного двигателя нельзя сразу переходить на четырёхтактные....сперва надо попробовать трёхтактные. .............всё

----------


## alexvolf

> Так это факт.
> Цитата:
> Был бы на вооружении Як-32, то про элку и не знали бы
> "Бы" в данном случае неуместно и бессмысленно. Л-29 хороший для курсантов самолет. Не зря, наверное, он имел продолжение в виде дальнейших модификаций.  
> 
> Ты, FLOGGER, умудрился придраться к каждой моей строчке, Уж если ты старожил на форуме, то глупо задавать такие вопросы как "Чего подобного? Подобного чему?" Что ж ты в неведении всего того, чего пишут в интернете про авиацию? А если тут обсуждают самолёты а не статьи, то это не значит, что нельзя не заметить, что я говорил про статью и переворачивать с ног на голову. Практика-критерий истины, а практики-то у нас нет. И не будет, если поступать будем с оглядкой на старые догмы. А на счёт волевого решения Партии, так я тебе не соплячок, многое видел со многим сталкивался. Я всю жизнь проработал в конструкторско-производственном комплексе и видел таких партийных тупарей, мешающих работать, что их и обсирать не надо, они родились такими. А с тобой спорить я не буду, это примерно так же, как очень "умные" люди спорили с конструкторами, что с двухтактного двигателя нельзя сразу переходить на четырёхтактные....сперва надо попробовать трёхтактные. .............всё


Уважаемый Макарыч
Надеюсь спорить не будите,что елка был инертный самолет,и выруливая с места вначале вообще не чувствовалась тяга двигателя.Повышенная эффективность торможения колес при движении по аэродрому.При рулении  нельзя было резко нажимать на тормозной рычаг (особливо когда оказывался на полосе).А пониженная приемистость двигуна к увеличению оборотов.Малое начальное ускорение и при разбеге, большое торможение переднего колеса.Я уже не говорю, что при 270км/час закрылки автоматически убирались,а это требовало от курсанта повышенного внимания т.к. самолет проседал,а возникающий кабрирующий момент парировался взятием ручки на себя что приводило к увеличению угла набора со всеми вытекающими.Да и много чего еще...
Но главное, многим людям путь в небо открылся благодаря хорошим инструкторам именно через елку. Не знаю был-бы  Як-32 лучше чем Л-29 -возможно,но история не знает сослагательного.Самое главное ребята смогли сохранить Як-32. 
С уважением

----------


## Макарыч

> Уважаемый Макарыч
> Надеюсь спорить не будите,что елка был инертный самолет,и выруливая с места вначале вообще не чувствовалась тяга двигателя.Повышенная эффективность торможения колес при движении по аэродрому.При рулении  нельзя было резко нажимать на тормозной рычаг (особливо когда оказывался на полосе).А пониженная приемистость двигуна к увеличению оборотов.Малое начальное ускорение и при разбеге, большое торможение переднего колеса.Я уже не говорю, что при 270км/час закрылки автоматически убирались,а это требовало от курсанта повышенного внимания т.к. самолет проседал,а возникающий кабрирующий момент парировался взятием ручки на себя что приводило к увеличению угла набора со всеми вытекающими.Да и много чего еще...
> Но главное, многим людям путь в небо открылся благодаря хорошим инструкторам именно через елку. Не знаю был-бы  Як-32 лучше чем Л-29 -возможно,но история не знает сослагательного.Самое главное ребята смогли сохранить Як-32. 
> С уважением


Да поймите Вы... я же не спорю, что лучше, а что хуже. Я знаю, что такое СЭВ, Я лично сталкивался с этим. В чём-то это было хорошо, а в чём-то плохо. Знали бы Вы, сколько прилагалось усилий, чтоб отбрыкаться, например, от токарных станков румынского производства. Зато к чехословацким претензий не было.  Но этот СЭВ нам сейчас очень как аукается, ведь многое мы просто не выпускали, а сейчас никаких денег не хватит купить. Я не рассказываю, что лучше, а что хуже, я объясняю почему ЯКи остались на земле. Я в конце-концов не идиот, чтоб не верить собственным ушам, когда ведущий передачи "Мир авиации" Н. Крюковский рассказывает про судьбу Як-30, что впрочем для меня не новость была. Но если для кого-то студия ЛИИ Громова это не авторитет, то тогда я уж не знаю......

----------


## CINN

> Но если для кого-то студия ЛИИ Громова это не авторитет, то тогда я уж не знаю......


Это Интернет... Тут любят поспорить просто ради спора...  :Biggrin:

----------


## alexvolf

> SMERSH - в дискуссии прозвучал один важный момент, который хотелось бы ВЫДЕЛИТЬ - та "Элка", которая проходила сравнительные испытания (спасибо за фото!), потом, в серии, избавилась от некоторых недостатков, которые чехи, что делает им честь, оперативно устранили. Но! ПОТОМ! Сыр-бор-то у нас именно про конкурс ТЕХ машин. Это очень важно для осмысления несправедливого его исхода!!!
> Что касается переставного стаба - появился на 29-м он вследствие того, что при выпуске закрылков появляется приличный пикирующий момент. В результате получили и устранение момента и приятный обзор при посадке!
> Понимаю сравнение 39-й и Яка, как низкопланов (и все предполагаемые следствия, которые изложены вполне логично). Но, разглядывая проекции рассматриваемых машин и прочитав первоначальные отзывы облета вновь созданный Яков, рискну предположить, что Як значительно лучше управляется в срывных режимах (больше площадь оперения и рулей при примерно равном плече). И высоты (на вывод и т.д...) при штопоре должны быть поменьше. Конечно, с нетерпением жду информации "из первых рук". Вопросы Вы задали - сама суть. Добавить к обстоятельному подходу нечего. 
> Разве что  - как мечтали наши ребята в СУАЦЕ о такой машине, как Як, орудуя РУС двумя руками в полетах на "спорт". И еще - крылатое выражение о том, почему взлетает "Элка" - курсантам летом 2, 2 км полосы иногда не хватало... Но это уже ностальгические моменты...


 Уважаемый Ученик Чкалова
К слову о настальгии,летнем периоде и  2.2 км ВПП...Когда-то  существовало выражение- полет всегда начинается на земле...
Согласен с Вами, что у елки разбег был удлинен при полных оборотах двигуна. При этом всегда старались поднять пораньше переднее колесо и отрыв от бетонки происходил на скорости 140 и 150  с грунта (положение триммера на отметке 2 " на себя").После отрыва самолет не имел тенденции к сваливанию на крыло,рули и элероны были эффективны.
Несколько слов об обзоре.Переднее остекление элки без дополнительных переплетов затрудняло определение величины подьема переднего колеса,а это и удлиняло разбег и приводило к отрыву самолета при больших углах атаки.Постоянные ошибки в чрезмерном подьеме носового колеса также были не редкостью.Вот поэтому на переднем стекле и работали художники с кисточкой.
С уважением

----------


## Ученик Чкалова

> Переднее остекление элки без дополнительных переплетов затрудняло определение величины подьема переднего колеса,а это и удлиняло разбег и приводило к отрыву самолета при больших углах атаки.Постоянные ошибки в чрезмерном подьеме носового колеса также были не редкостью.Вот поэтому на переднем стекле и работали художники с кисточкой.
> С уважением


Было такое дело... :Smile:

----------


## FLOGGER

> Запуск то произошел уже после ДР Ильича .
> Вы хотите сказать , что на высоте около 10 км с кораблем не могло быть связи ?


Назар, если я не ошибаюсь, Комарова запустили а ночь с 22-го на 23-е апреля. Поэтому я и думаю, что хотели к 22-му. А связи на такой высоте уже нет, потому, что антенны сгорели  давно.

----------


## FLOGGER

Макарыч;
Придется пойти по старому пути, к сожалению.



> Ты, FLOGGER, умудрился придраться к каждой моей строчке, Уж если ты старожил на форуме, то глупо задавать такие вопросы как "Чего подобного? Подобного чему?"


Я к тебе не придирался, просто я не понял, что ты, собственно, хотел сказать мне? А вопрос мой тебе задан точно.



> Что ж ты в неведении всего того, чего пишут в интернете про авиацию?


Во-первых, я читаю не только инет. Но, если уж отвечать на твой вопрос, то, да, я не курсе *всего того,* что пишут в инете про авиацию. Для этого нужно целыми днями сидеть в инете и читать, читать... А мне на работу ходить надо, да и другие интересы есть.



> А если тут обсуждают самолёты а не статьи, то это не значит, что нельзя не заметить, что я говорил про статью и переворачивать с ног на голову.


Да я ничего и не переворачивал.



> Практика-критерий истины, а практики-то у нас нет. И не будет, если поступать будем с оглядкой на старые догмы.


Под практикой я-то имел в виду, что для того, чтобы судить об эффективности одноместного боевого вертолета, надо, чтобы у этой машины была практика *реального боевого применения,* чего у нас не было. Свозили в Чечню на пару м-цев пару Ка-50-и все. А ты мне тут про какие-то старые догмы плетешь.



> А на счёт волевого решения Партии,


А какая принципиальная разница: принято волевое решение партией или президентом? Более важно-верное оно или нет.



> так я тебе не соплячок,


Ты мне  вообще никто.



> многое видел со многим сталкивался.


Представь себе, я тоже.



> Я всю жизнь проработал в конструкторско-производственном комплексе и видел таких партийных тупарей, мешающих работать,


Я таких мудаков и сейчас вижу, только в б*о*льшем кол-ве, и сейчас они не  партийные.



> А с тобой спорить я не буду,


Это твое дело. Я бы и не стал с тобой связываться, если ты не попер на бывшее советское рук-во, обвинив его фактически в некомпетентности и отказавшись дать оценку нынешнему рук-ву.  К тому же ты не учел особенности послевоенного развития СССР в 60-е годы. О чем я тебе и написал в своем посте.



> это примерно так же, как очень "умные" люди спорили с конструкторами, что с двухтактного двигателя нельзя сразу переходить на четырёхтактные....сперва надо попробовать трёхтактные. .............всё


Я, конечно, не такой передовой, как ты. Я бы для начала, прежде чем перейти к трехтактному дв-лю, посоветовал бы двух с половиной тактный дв-ль.
 Прошу прощения у уважаемого сообщества за столь длинные посты. Короче, к сожалению, не получилось.

----------


## alexvolf

> Было такое дело...


 Да дела-делишки...Еще некоторые дополнения  насчет  элки,если помните - при выпуске тормозных щитков -всегда ощущалась тряска педалей,при выпуске щитков и закрылков усилия на ручке управления резко менялось ( если не ошибаюсь с 2 до 10 кг,это когда  порой забывали вернуть триммер в нуль).В процессе планирования с уменьшением скорости заметно возрастало тянущее усилие на ручке управления,что было предупреждением к увеличению оборотов и контроля за скоростью.Но наибольшую трудность у курсантов вызывало усваиваемость принципа работы и показания АГД-1 и ГИК-1.А в остальном ероплан был хорош.

----------


## Макарыч

FLOGGER, я уже было ушёл  с форума... мне это не нужно, такие встряски, но всё же. как-то, вернулся... Вы, знаете, давайте начнём заново, но с того, что не на ТЫ. Всё же давайте уважать друг друга. Я сознаю, что тоже был кое где резок, но, всё же признайте, что не к Вам, а если к кому-то, или к чему-то, ещё, то поверьте, за дело.... Мой отец.... хотел стать художником, а к его матери, бабушке моей, пришло рекомендательное письмо... Рекомендуем Вашему сыну поступить в РУ..(такое-то) на профессию повара...так -то вот...что хотим , то из тебя и сделаем. Да, FLOGGER, Вы правы, я не люблю прежнюю власть... Моя матушка осталась сиротой в 9 лет (бабушка умерла в 43-м, а дедушка после войны, в 50-м)............ И всё... ей - ничего. У кого-то отцы ветераны, им положено, у кого-то без вести пропал, тоже, (хоть и не сразу), а моя выкорабкывлась сама, потом меня растила, никуда протолкнуть не могла, везде сам, Затем, перед олимпиадой-80, меня загребли в армию, не смотря на отсрочку и оторвав от учёбы. И, знаешь, FLOGGER, как это называлось?... ДОПОЛНИТЕЛЬНЫЙ, ПОЧЁТНЫЙ, ЛЕНИНСКИЙ НАБОР.....Во, как, я ещё и гордится должен был этим событием ( А де факто чистили Москву от мололдёжи)... Потом, я конечно же отслужил, отучился, но на это раз уже без отрыва от производства.... но Я, Москвич, конечно же не прощу и не прощаю тем, кто из-за каких-то своих соображений, удалил меня из Москвы на Дальний восток, зато пацанов из Дальнего Востока, притащил в мою Москву, якобы для обеспечения порядка, а получилось на ... а, что... девчёнок много...    Но это я так...отрывки из жизни. FLOGGER. мне очень неприятно, что вышел такой разговор, но как я понял, то и Вы далеко не о всё, знаете из истории,  как государства, так и авиации.  Вы говорите, что сейчас мы чуть было не потеряли авиацию, а тогда, мол, надо было делить деньги между ракетами и самолётами..... ну, примерно так... Я Вам хочу сказать, что Вы, к сожалению обсалютно не знаете, как тогда обстояли дела. После того, как успешно  сбили У-2, Хрущёва как с катушек снесло. Он до такой степени уверовал в ракеты, Что у нас чуть было не улетели в небытие такие классы самолётов как Перехватчики, Истребители, а после появления балестических ракет и  Стратеги... Вам не не понравилось моё выражение ...."некомпитентные"... Судите сами... как ещё назвать.... Хрущёву демонстрируют самолёт, а тот говорит..." Ты говорил, что у тебя самолёт готовый, а где же винты?"..... Это было сказано про реактивный, четырёхдвигательного стратега М-50. Вам как, FLOGGER, смешно?... мне-то смешно, но это был приговор самолёту. Прада, справедливости ради, надо сказать, что ,( по слухам) это Туполев так усранял конкурентов....может и так, но и Туполев попал под то же самое.....когда демонстрировали его Ту-91 (морской штурмовик), то отрекомедовали так.... По огневой мощности он равен крейсеру. На что Хрущёв ответил..." Крейсеры должны плавать, а не летать"....и тоже это был приговор. Ну и как, по Вашему мнению, это компетентное решение было?....один ляпнул, а куча остальных подыграло. Да, FLOGGER, я не люблю прежнюю власть.... Как говорила моя бабушка, мама моего отца.... жизнь всегда была тяжёлая... Родители умерли, ребёнком привезли в Москву, в няньки,  революция, гражданская, голод, НЭП с пользой не для всех, 37 год, арест и ИСЧЕЗНОВЕНИЕ мужа... так и сказали... "не ходи и не спрашивай", одна с ребёнком на руках, едва второе замужество, как война, после войны дед пил сильно..... пятеро детей, всех поднять надо... Это всё мне бабуля сказала уже после развала Союза... Так и сказала... Жизнь всегда была тяжёлая, так что уж жаловаться теперь. Но это я уж так... вообще в личное ударился... А на счёт Ваших утверждений огтносительно того, что ....Не знаю, как тогда, а сейчас мы чуть всей авиации не лишились.... Тут я расскажу на примере моего предприятия... Однажды мы проснулись, а страны такой, уже нет, на работу пришли и узнаём, что на счету предприятия - ноль, словно и не работали никогда....через месяц, мы уже должны выше крыши....энергетики, мосводоканал, аренда земли...и понеслась.... маленькая зарплата, задержки, народ разбегается, заказов нет, ведь у заказчика те же самые проблеммы, что и у нас.... платить нечем.... А у Советов всё иначе было....там просто...приходит приказ. " Работы по такой-то теме прекратить" и всё... затухни и не вякни. Цыбинский РСР. Бартиньевский ВВА-14. Все они закончили именно так. А теперь, всё же, конкретно, об Як-32 и L. Всё же, что ни говори, Як зарубили именно из-за СЭВ. Пусть Элка зарекомедовала себя исключительно с лучшей стороны, пусть она обучила и воспитала большинство наших лётчиков. А что в итоге?. В итоге у нас сейчас нет летающей парты. Есть новые L-59, L-159, но Чехия это уже страна НАТО....и нам не продадут, и сами покупать не будем. И вернулись мы к тому, с чего и начинали когда-то.....к созданию отечественного учебно-тренировочног самолёта.... а ведь был

----------


## Nazar

Предупреждал ведь , мат в форуме трое суток рид-онли . Уж не обессудьте.
Больше всего понравилось , 


> пацанов из Дальнего Востока, притащил в мою Москву


 Типичный говор москаля , вы постарше меня будете , но в мой родной Североморск ( в котором я родился ) каждый год приезжали сотни молодых пацанов , так в 75 приехал мой отец и отлетал там 25 лет в разведке , так-же приезжал я и мои однокашники и город становился лучше , в отличии от вашей Москвы , которую такие как вы считали исключительно своей.

----------


## muk33

> выкорабкывлась сама, Я, Москвич,  балестических ракет ... Вам не не понравилось моё выражение ...."некомпитентные"...


Мне кажется ему не понравились Ваши орфографические Ашипки, уважаемый Москвич. А вообще все это нытьё не по теме. По СУТИ поста у кого есть что новое?

----------


## alexvolf

По СУТИ поста у кого есть что новое?[/QUOTE]

 Уважаемый muk 33
 а что можно еще здесь добавить кроме политики...Как известно элка и Як -реальность, но елка -жизненная реальность в отличии от Яка.Уважаемые участники форума сравнили две машины, и каков итог?  Яку не дано было стать партой,по какой причине это уже другой вопрос.Лично на мой взгляд если уж сравнивать ЛТХ то "живых" ЛА.
И в заключение.Л-29 многим прощал серьезные ошибки пилотирования-примеров достаточно...
С уважением

----------


## AntropovSergei

> В том то и дело, что Як-30 в чистую выиграл тот самый "конкурс". Как он его мог не выиграть, если его масса почти на тонну меньше чем у Л-29 (про Искру вообще молчу)? Поляки после конкурса предлагали нам отдать производство Яка им. Но был сделан "широкий жест" в сторону ЧССР. Плоды того конкурса мы пожинаем до сих пор...


Зато чехи с гордостью теперь пишут, что они победили русских в этом конкурсе.
Paper Model - Aero L-29 ''Delfin'' :
"In 1961, the L-29 was entered in a competitive design evaluation to find a new Warsaw pact basic/advanced jet trainer to replace the
piston-engine trainer fleet. The other competitors were the Russian Yakovlev Yak-30 and the Polish TS-11 Iskra. The L-29 won and
subsequently became the standard trainer in all Eastern-bloc counties except Poland."
Хотя, это поляки пишут, зато чехи будут всегда вспоминать :)

По-правде говоря, Л-29 очень похож на МиГ-15, может потому еще его и выбрали. Да и очень простой Л-29 по конструкции, мне как его технику по СД так кажется ;)
Правда, конечно же, движок слабоват для учебно-полуспортивного самолета.

----------


## Волконовский Александр

Извините, что поднимаю старую тему...

Когда-то я упоминал статью в L+K, где полемизируется со статьёй Якубовича в Крыльях о "политическом" характере победы L-29 над Як-30. *Я её нашёл!* Правда, оказалось, что тогда я ошибся с номером. В № 25-26 за 2000 г. действительно была небольшая заметка о Як-30 и чертёжик - в качестве довеска к большому материалу о Як-130. А тот материал, о котором шла речь, был в № 18/1997.

Автор статьи, инженер Jindřich Vesely - специалист по аэродинамике. Он сам был участником создания Л-29 и сравнительных испытаний, а также участвовал в разработке Л-39, Бланика и др. Конечно, за абсолютную истину его слова принимать не следует - но думаю, ознакомиться будет интересно.

Прикладываю архив с Вордовским файлом - перевод статьи на русский. Переводил сам... ну уж как смог  :Smile:  . А здесь можете скачать сканы оригинала: L29-vs-Yak30.ZIP - 3.88MB.

Не смог перевести 2 чешских термина: *vyvažitelnost* (предполагаю - балансировка; у L-29 она, продольная, была отмечена на испытаниях как недостаточная) и *t&#237;živost* (дословный перевод с чешского, не как авиационного термина - "тягостность, тяжкость, обременительность"; на Л-29 отмечалась эта t&#237;živost от закрылков, потом её устранили установкой переставного стабилизатора).

----------


## AntropovSergei

> Сегодня подъехал на родину мой друг, авиатехник. Ему довелось хорошенько порассмотреть нынешний Як. К слову, он в советское время обслуживал Л-29. Не работал он ни в каком КБ, не имеет глуповатой привычки чуть что - ссылаться на интернет (без должного анализа и осмысления). Он верит только тому, что САМ ВИДЕЛ И ПРОПУСТИЛ ЧЕРЕЗ СВОИ РУКИ. Совершенно не пиарный человек. Если кратко, вот его мнение как авиатехника (очень, кстати, хорошего). Л-29 был неплохим самолетов в плане обслуживания и ремонта (не в пример тому же МиГ-17). Но Як - лучше: очень прост в обслуживании и конструкции, умно и рациионально скомпонован. А пилоты (очень разные по опыту и рангу), что видели полет Яка (и летали на Л-29) только и сказали - как стриж против вороны. 
> Дмитрий, к сожалению, явно не спец и просто  не слышит вопросы и аргументы с упорством, достойным лучшего применения. Никого не хочу как-то задеть и обидеть, но надо владеть определенными знаниями.
> Не всегда. то что делается, делается к лучшему. 
> Хотелось бы услышать и другие мнения, впрочем, негатив против КБ Яковлева (к сожалению, имеющий основание) как раз и слышен во многих постах... Друзья, право же, это не тот случай.


Как техник по СД на Л-29, Оренбургское ВВАУЛ, могу подтвердить, что Л-29 был очень прост в обслуживании, если даже солдату-рядовому позволяли быть на нем техником, правда после ШМАС, в которой по той же программе обучали и на прапорщиков.
Для обучения курсантов Л-29 еще подходил немного, т.к. конечно же был тяжел и движок слаб, но для полета по коробочке и простых фигур мог сгодиться.
Для боле-менее сложного пилотажа Л-29 совсем не подходил: перевернутый полет всего несколько секунд, мог заглохнуть и выключался, было на моих глазах, опять же движок слаб. Если наработка движка подходила к концу, то Л-29 еле-еле взлетал с полосы в 2 км.
Воздушная система Л-29, может уже из-за износа, работала так, что после нескольких торможений самолета на земле, воздуха в системе почти не оставалось.
P.S.: Эти все бывшие "друзья" по СЭВ и Варшавскому договору делали полное г-но не только в самолетостроении, но и те же компьютеры и комплектующие к ним были полный отстой. Говорю так потому, что работаю с компьютерами с конца 80-ых.

----------


## aviafan

Уважаемые форумчане!

Нашел информацию, что в конкурсе проектов по созданию УТС наряду с Як-30 принимал участие и проект ОКБ О.К. Антонова (якобы носил обозначение Ан-20 и был разработан в 1960 году).
Схему самолета прилагаю.

Возможно, кто-то сможет подсказать, насколько существование этого проекта УТС О.К. Антонова соответствует действительности? 
И какой был его "фирменный" индекс, т.е. Ан-20 не очень подходит, учитывая, что в это время велись работы над проектом ВТС, носившим обозначение Ан-20?



С уважением,
Сергей

----------

